# Sx Music!



## Animal

~ Unleash your Sx ~

:angry:​


----------



## Animal




----------



## Herp

If this band's songs aren't Sx, I don't know what it is.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Oh, lets see.






I guess I don't listen to an awful lot of sx music.


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Harpyja

Gunners - Rocket Queen


----------



## Whippit

I like sleeze.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Animal

I went with a mix of more fiery/raging music and more gentle/tender music


* *


----------



## Chesire Tower

I don't think it's possible to get more SX than this.
















This is one of my faves.


----------



## Animal

TreasureTower said:


> I don't think it's possible to get more SX than this.


----------



## Chesire Tower

@Animal, I would think that the one from Les Miz would be more SP and definitely 4. I'm going to make a thread for 4s; you should post that one in that.


----------



## Animal

TreasureTower said:


> @_Animal_, I would think that the one from Les Miz would be more SP and definitely 4. I'm going to make a thread for 4s; you should post that one in that.


It's funny you said that. I was thinking as I posted it, "I think this might be Sp/Sx, but fuck it, it's about desperate longing for a guy!!"

How about this to make up for it:


----------



## CaptSwan

Here are mine....


----------



## 7rr7s

Massive Sx Explosion all over the score...


----------



## Dyidia

Ugh, I probably overuse this song, but it's so appropriate:


----------



## Inguz




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

* *


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Animal




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nujabes




----------



## StaceofBass

Animal said:


> ~ Unleash your Sx ~
> ​












Bahahaha! Couldn't resist. :laughing:


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Animal

But who can decide what they dream, and dream I dooooOooo


----------



## Animal

nujabes said:


>


I would make a case for this song as SP. It is a reaction to this:






He ends up getting his heart broken by one woman in particular and therefore builds "The Wall" which leads to lust and objectification. SX pertains to being addicted to one person or the idea of one person. This is more of a generalized "I need a dirty woman.. ANYONE will do" but there's a pushing against the idea of being close to , or hurt by, one person. It's a feeling of 'getting the power back.' 

Sorry don't mean to pick on you, but you're a 7-1... I'm sure you can take it  Keep posting though!!


----------



## nujabes

Animal said:


> I would make a case for this song as SP. It is a reaction to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ends up getting his heart broken by one woman in particular and therefore builds "The Wall" which leads to lust and objectification. SX pertains to being addicted to one person or the idea of one person. This is more of a generalized "I need a dirty woman.. ANYONE will do" but there's a pushing against the idea of being close to , or hurt by, one person. It's a feeling of 'getting the power back.'
> 
> Sorry don't mean to pick on you, but you're a 7-1... I'm sure you can take it  Keep posting though!!


oh believe me, i know the story of The Wall. I would say Empty Spaces is definitely SP, but Young Lust in particular, abstracted from the cohesive story of the Wall, seems very SX.

The Wall is such an SP <--> SO struggle. I love it.


----------



## treeghost




----------



## MissyMaroon

Sx/So


----------



## braided pain




----------



## will-o'-wisp




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Animal




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Devrim

^Seductive is what comes to mind





^Fierce





^Powerful hahaha


----------



## Ventricity

alot of these songs aren't good examples of sx. so i'm inserting one that is 100% sx:





of course, then you got this baby too;


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

* *


----------



## Animal

Ventricity said:


> alot of these songs aren't good examples of sx. so i'm inserting one that is 100% sx:


I AM 500% Sx. My music collection is $1,000% Sx. I am the embodiment of everything that any SX dom hates, fears and desires because I'm the _*fire*_ that burns deep inside their soul and haunts their dreams. My very blood is made of SX. Whatchu got?? 

:laughing:


----------



## Animal

@_braided pain_

I love that song!! I can blast it on repeat for hours! It's on so many of my heartache mixes, it's not even funny!

IMO, Muse and Evanescence both have a high concentration of type 6 SX themes.












type 6 SX music has the highest energy concentration; it's unmistakeable to me.


----------



## Animal

I should change my user name to MISTRESS OF SX


----------



## braided pain

@Animal

My favorites of the current era roud:

So much of my music is classic rock or the country music of my teenage angst.


----------



## braided pain




----------



## Sina

This is all kinds of Sp/Sx sensual. I'll let you sx/sp folk have it.


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Type 8 Sx*





*
CP Type 6 Sx*


----------



## will-o'-wisp




----------



## Animal




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## braided pain




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Animal

SX 8w7 (especially the videos!!)
Next time someone says "8s don't have emotions" link them to these..


----------



## Animal

4 SX


----------



## Animal

5 SX?


----------



## Animal

9 SX


----------



## Animal

2 SX


----------



## QueenOfCats




----------



## Rethink

Animal said:


> 4 SX


Oh ffffuuuu. If I am accurate this is exactly what I imagine a particular probable 4sx who's in hiding/ignoring mode might feel like. 
As sidenote, more Fiona domination: Fiona Apple Storms Off Stage, Curses Out Crowd | News | Pitchfork

Do you think the following would speak to them?


----------



## Snow

MGMT: Electric Feel: really more of a "connection" song to me (a sx/sp thing, has nothing to do with sexuality).






Muse: Undisclosed Desires: very sx/sp to me. You can lynch me for finding a "non muse-like Muse song," but I think my Metallica selections following this are more lynch-worthy (according to the Metallica fan base).






This may be a bit unconventional, but for whatever reason I've always felt these two songs had some element of seduction. (I used to listen to Metallica a lot, though rarely do anymore.) Oh, and you _*must listen to Metallica with headphones*_ or a surround sound setup to get their full effect, unlike some of my other favorite bands. (I generally listen to percussion, rhythm, and melody more than lyrics though.)

Metallica: Sweet Amber: over sexuality (not explicit) in lyrics.






Metallica: Devil's Dance: don't remember lyrics much, but the rhythm is sexy to me. Don't remember if it is explicit (though it's not sexually explicit if it is).


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Entropic

Herp said:


> If this band's songs aren't Sx, I don't know what it is.


In terms of energy, I am not sure I would put it as sx first though. Sx yes, but I am not sure I think the music really sounds like sx first. Sx first music has a very tense nature to it that just brings it up a couple of notches compared to this. As an sx type, when I listen to this, I go yeah, I feel the sx tension, it feels somewhat satisfying, but I want MORE. I often feel this way when sx is second rather than first. Limp Bizkit seem more so/sx to me, counter-soc.



Animal said:


> 5 SX?


More sp/sx 5 in my opinion. I think Trent is sp/sx, not sx/sp as he is often typed as. He's too disengaged to be sx first. Also, the song itself, it lacks sx first energy. There's sx there, but overall there's a dulling nature over the song that is probably the sp dominance shining through. It never truly cascades in this crazy intensity that sx first music does.


----------



## Animal

ephemereality said:


> I am trying to figure out what it is in terms of technique that makes the difference.


I know what you mean; these things are hard to put into words.


----------



## Animal

@_unctuousbutler_

To add another dimension to what you asked me -

If I feel very, very enticed by someone, to the point of feeling vulnerable, I am apt to feel very vulnerable feelings like 'sadness' and 'fear' at home. I'll write songs that are so submissive it hurts. But when I'm with him, in the moment, all I can think about is sex, touching, wanting, lust. I can't hide what I'm feeling. The problem is, I hide the more vulnerable feelings _from myself_ except when I'm alone. So the most vulnerable thing I can do for a guy is to give him a song I wrote for him, because things like fear, shame, sadness... will not register when I'm with him. The more vulnerable I feel and the more deeply enticed I am, the more desperately I will long to be in his arms and touch him and make love to him and ravage him. I can spend weeks looking inward, feeling my feelings, submitting to my love for someone within myself - but the moment I'm with him it's all lust and desire and curiosity. If he does something that hurts me, he hits an emotional wall or simply makes me angry. This is why I can be wildly, deeply taken with a man's personality and he might think I just want him for his body and don't really care. It's ironic though - that what makes me lust for someone's body in the first place includes being turned on by their mind, spirit and heart, feeling I could trust them, that they're strong enough to submit to, and having a real solid friendship.

I can write a song like this:






But when I'm with him I feel like this:






Or if I trust him, maybe this:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I think this is kinda sx/sp:


----------



## HellCat

Animal said:


> :crying:  :frustrating:
> 
> What do you mean by 'guard' and what do you mean by 'basically down?'
> 
> The short answer is 'never.' Although it might not appear that way from the outside. I've been very, very close in a trusting relationship with a best friend who I was wildly attracted to , and we had fights and both cried about it and were open and honest; but I wouldn't say my guard was down - because I didn't have to worry about being rejected so there was nothing to guard. Only once in my life have I set myself up for rejection and it was out of absolute necessity.
> 
> 8 pride: I don't need your ass, if you don't want me then you deal with the consequence of losing me. :dry:
> 2 pride: I will make you want me.
> 
> Hmm, it seems you re-worded the question. @_unctuousbutler_
> 
> 
> This is my biggest fear and also what I want most in the world.
> 
> I've _felt_ vulnerable before, but I retreat until I'm in control again. As for showing it... I've only shown it at all with one guy, the same one with whom I set myself up for rejection.. and even with him it was minimal; he had no idea how strong I felt or that I wanted anything beyond sex & friendship, until I spelled out, after three years, that I was willing to commit to him and had real feelings. When I told him, he said, "I had no idea..."
> 
> From my perspective my skin was practically burned off; I felt totally exposed and vulnerable to him - but he still saw me as guarded and unreadable.  He saw me as someone confident, who knows that every guy wants me, and can have anyone I want and knows it. I saw myself, in that situation, as vulnerable, being played, being hurt, completely out of control because of the power of my feelings for him. ! Utter submission fail.


8 with a 2 fix. I don't need you. So you deal with the consequences of wanting me after I am done with your mental and emotional mindfuck. But I am going to make you want me til you are out of your head and forget all else .. then I am going to crush you. For daring to disappoint me and wasting my time all of this time instead of being strong enough to be true to yourself in the first place and for causing me displeasure and inconvenience. 
I have matured into being kinder but I used to love to play with my food after I dumped them.


----------



## HellCat

8sx from the musical Kiss me Kate.. the musical about putting on the show "the taming of the shrew" with a score from Cole Porter 

theres even spanking in the musical. My favorite musical of all time of course.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## DomNapoleon

I think this song embodies quite well the nature of Sx instinct: 









* *





I've got my head but my head is unraveling
Can't keep control can't keep track of where it's traveling
I got my heart but my heart is no good
When you're the only one that's understood
I come along but i don't know where you're taking me
I shouldn't go but you're reaching, dragging, shaking me
Turn off the sun pull the stars from the sky
*The more i give to you the more i die*


And I want you
And I want you
And I want you
And I want you


You are the perfect drug... The perfect drug... The perfect drug
You are the perfect drug... The perfect drug... The perfect drug


You make me hard when i'm all soft inside
I see the truth when i'm all stupid eyed
*Your arrow goes straight through my heart*
*Without you everything just falls apart*


My blood wants to say hello to you
My fear is born again inside of you
My soul is so afraid to realize
How very little there is left of me


And I want you
And I want you
And I want you
And I want you


You are the perfect drug... The perfect drug... The perfect drug
You are the perfect drug... The perfect drug... The perfect drug


Take me with you
Take me with you
Take me wiht you
Take me wiht you
Without you...without you everything falls apart
Without you...it's not as much fun to pick up the pieces
Without you...without you everything falls apart
Without you...it's not as much fun to pick up the pieces
It's not as much fun to pick up the pieces
It's not as much fun to pick up the pieces
Without you...without you everything falls apart
Without you...it's not as much fun to pick up the pieces


----------



## He's a Superhero!

:'O


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Animal

LeoCat said:


> 8 with a 2 fix. I don't need you. So you deal with the consequences of wanting me after I am done with your mental and emotional mindfuck. But I am going to make you want me til you are out of your head and forget all else .. then I am going to crush you. For daring to disappoint me and wasting my time all of this time instead of being strong enough to be true to yourself in the first place and for causing me displeasure and inconvenience.
> I have matured into being kinder but I used to love to play with my food after I dumped them.


Lol.

After I dump someone I have no more interest. I can resume a friendship but done is done. If I'm still playing with my food that means I still want them. I used to get into predator/prey games with non-committed lovers (who I hoped to commit to) but now I've matured out of that... I give someone my all, and if he doesn't want it then that's his loss; I'm happy on my own and one day I'll be even happier when I find someone strong enough to love every last ounce of my intensity and offer enough strength of his own to make me submit.


----------



## Father of Dragons

There's no singing, so to some degree it might be harder to recognize, but I feel a lot of sx energy here (especially at the climax.) Also, their name seems super sx/sp to me: :wink:






Also, not too sure about stacking but the vocals here feel very recklessly sx to me (maybe sx/sp?) You might say that this girl has very *ahem* expensive tastes: :blushed:


----------



## Animal

Edit: I love this song but never watched the video til just now. I'm shivering.. she's in the exact same type of starry field I was in, in a dream... but in my dream, the sun rose... and then it was bright. :bored: 

Does that mean I am prone to have more hope than is warranted? :tongue:


----------



## Whippit

You can't out SX Bootsy.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

I'm not sure if this is sx/so or so/sx. But the song makes me happy, so I'll post it anyways.


----------



## StaceofBass

I'm ashamed to admit that I have become obsessed with this song... :laughing:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Idk, this sounds kind of sx to me MAYBE I'M WRONG though.


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Somewhat of a necro, but I didn't see this posted, and I think it's the perfect sx song. :blushed:


----------



## Animal

@_Brian1_, I just saw you thanked my post on this old thread. You made my head spin with that because I know exactly what I was thinking at the time period/ date when I posted 'taking over me' .

And the SX meanderings continue..


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1

@Animal, you're welcome. I just like going places I have never been before, curiosity, I think I thanked the Evanescence videos, I only know that one song the radio plays to death, so I wanted to hear some more.


----------



## Animal

Brian1 said:


> @_Animal_, you're welcome. I just like going places I have never been before, curiosity, I think I thanked the Evanescence videos, I only know that one song the radio plays to death, so I wanted to hear some more.


I post my heart. I know my own music-language. I know what I felt in retrospect from seeing what I listened to. Or what I put on a specific mix at that time. I induce my own feelings for my novel by listening to things that are retrospectively related. Music comes up as themes. Etc. I have my own language that I speak to myself. Some of this is necessary because my illness erases some portion of my memory. Some is just the way I operate since I understood music since before I understood english.

Having a specific date on a forum is particularly intriguing >.>

And yes Evanescence is AWESOMESAUCE!!!!

I noticed the songs in your post are mostly artists who I consider 7 or 7ish 

I will give you another Evanescence diary entry 







And this, especially if I imagine receiving this as an 'answer"


----------



## Brian1

Yes, I think a lot of my sexual side gets expressed through music, because, I also get hooked on the sound and the artistry of it. Especially Sweet Dreams, with the art.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Brian1

These two I think have a lot of fragility of emotion. It's harder for me to know these right out the box, but second or third time, I get it, you don't want to be played with, because it hurts internally. I don't really have an internal world. I think out loud. These were the ones I as thinking about. 



Animal said:


> I post my heart. I know my own music-language. I know what I felt in retrospect from seeing what I listened to. Or what I put on a specific mix at that time. I induce my own feelings for my novel by listening to things that are retrospectively related. Music comes up as themes. Etc. I have my own language that I speak to myself. Some of this is necessary because my illness erases some portion of my memory. Some is just the way I operate since I understood music since before I understood english.
> 
> Having a specific date on a forum is particularly intriguing >.>
> 
> And yes Evanescence is AWESOMESAUCE!!!!
> 
> I noticed the songs in your post are mostly artists who I consider 7 or 7ish
> 
> I will give you another Evanescence diary entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, especially if I imagine receiving this as an 'answer"


----------



## Animal

Brian1 said:


> These two I think have a lot of fragility of emotion. It's harder for me to know these right out the box, but second or third time, I get it, you don't want to be played with, because it hurts internally. I don't really have an internal world. I think out loud. These were the ones I as thinking about.


Thinking out loud - I know what you mean. I think on paper or music, not so much in words. I mirror my feelings in art or music whether I'm listening to other music or making my own, but I don't have an inner monologue. Slight difference, but very crucial for me to recognize since I'm trying to write a book and my character has an inner world.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Xenograft

Fuckin' energy.


----------



## 7rr7s

@Animal

Pretty sure I showed this to you before, but if not here you go! I think you'll like it. 






And I'm sure you'll know this one.  






Also,


----------



## Animal

@_KindOfBlue06_


----------



## Animal




----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## kwarling

Inner monologue of sx/so.


----------



## Animal

Fire cannot destroy a castle made of stone.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Somewhat of a necro, but I didn't see this posted, and I think it's the perfect sx song. :blushed:
> Carnival of Rust


Great song, and so Fi.

I thought of this one today:





Some favorites (idk if I linked before, cba to check):





I saw this one live last year. I swear the entire audience was trying not to cry and you could definitely feel how the atmosphere was so different afterwards. Incredibly powerful experience:


----------



## 7rr7s

This gave me chills the fist time I heard it. When Trane comes back in at 4:50 is one of the greatest notes not just in jazz, but in all music in my opinion.


----------



## Animal




----------



## 0+n*1

A super sx song






Just joking

now, sx:









and pretty much any other HIM song


----------



## WardRhiannon




----------



## Entropic




----------



## Entropic

Sx mood today?


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Nasty Girl by VANITY 6!!!

It does NOT get any HOTTER than this....

Each woman represents a different stage in womanhood...

Susan- 20s (sex kitten)
Denise aka Vanity 30s (WOLF)
Brenda 40s+ (Cougar)

"But if somebody was LOOKING to get a hold of one of you!?!?" by Don Cornelius

I know that's right...LOL!

"Where my SPs at?" ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## HellCat




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Animal




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Brian1




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Brian1




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Sixty Nein

I have no idea how music can't be SX, but whatever.


----------



## petite libellule

@Animal I love how you were guessing which ennea type with each Sx song a few posts back! 

Feeling like having some fun tossing songs to be typed. 
Most of which are probably seriously showing my age. lol! :tongue: 

Even so ... here's the mix if you're (or anyone) is up for it.


----------



## petite libellule

More to type! Come on, it'll help me type better being a crazy Ni dom I learn super weird. :tongue:







Akon having an SX moment (?) :tongue:


----------



## HellCat




----------



## HellCat




----------



## onyxbrain




----------



## Entropic

Because lyrics:






[I. Losing The Sunsets]

Cold was the air that the evening wind brought
Silent and so quiet were the woods
On the eve of that night.
Don't know why I stayed there for so long,
So long that I could hear that voice.
The whisper we all avoid.
Sound from within, the quiet truth

I felt my blood slowly turning cold,
Turning cold from waiting.
Hours I spent there awaiting,
Hoping for someone to come.
To silent the voice that felt like thunder

Evael is the light, the white light.
In the chill of my world, she is the one.
She brings the butterflies, pure light.
When ever she comes by
The darkness steps aside

But I felt my blood turn cold.
Hours I spent there awaiting,
Watching the light fading

You're losing the sunsets, you will never get them back.
The days you spend in loneliness are seconds in shades of black

Winter was cold, but summer is even colder.
Nights have been longer, they have made me much older

You're losing the sunsets, you will never get them back.
Every night you spend in loneliness are years in shades of black

Years pass, but has time stopped on me?
Morning always arises with vaster pain
And then it is sunset again

We weep the winds for your loneliness,
Choir of broken dreams for the love you had.
But now she walks forever lost in gray and woe.
She's not forgiven, she's the one for winter to own.
Not yours, old man, never again...

[II. Plague Of Butterflies]

Silent people walking by.
They are leaving, again someone is living.
They don't seem to be well,
Quiet death on their faces

Buried a few of them today,
The children and the old by the road.
I could give them shelter but they decide to go...

Village is empty, dead, cold, empty
Only frozen bodies greet my arrival.
Tortured by the plague, a ghost town.

But her face I could not find.
I searched for her in the woods again
And kept a light on my window, for anyone to come.
But when even the trail of dead ended by the road,
I gave up waiting, hoping.

In this kingdom of my loneliness,
On this throne of my thoughts

Maybe I'm the old one, sheltered by these woods.
And when I lay my body to rest,
I watch the ballet of shadows.
Dancing through the flame of a candle.
Taking me to sleep...

But the night trembled my heart,
For black wings moved upon me.
Hoping for my time to come,
I closed my eyes and took a deep breath.
But like every night before, death did not come.

The wings, they moved and danced.
As a butterfly, they kept dancing,
Dancing around my candle.
But why are you here when Evael is lost still?

The morning came with its cold caress.
I curse your light for waking me again.
The candle burnt down, and the burnt wings beside.
Is this a sign of Evael, I arise

I opened my window, painted by thick ice,
Took a deep breath and whispered her name in the air

The freezing summer burned my lungs again
As I walked through the snow.
Looked deeper into the woods,
And the trees waved their heads in sorrow

[III. Evael 10:00]

Cold, oh so cold is this air that the night brought.
Silent, too quiet are the woods in the eve of this night.
Once again I lit the candle on my window
And waited for the sleep...

Evael, my dream has been so alive,
And this plague has cleansed this world for us.
So please, release me now

Sink deeper to your loneliness
And you will lead her to your grave.
She's lost in gloomy light
Still trying to hold her flame.
You're losing the sunsets and you will never get them back
This life you spend in loneliness is forever in shades of black.
Wake up, old man, let it go, let it go...

Was it a weak sound on my door that woke me up
Or the trees sheltering me from the night?
I kept my eyes closed but still felt the light,
And the room was filled by butterflies

I rose with my heart beating.
For the weak hope of the midnight's hour I prayed
And opened my door to the winter night

And she fell...
She fell to my arms.
In tears I carried her
And laid her down to sleep.
Her eyes frozen from the thousand nights alone
She trembled and whispered

"I was lost in the woods
And the trees kept me away from you
For I brought the plague with them
With the butterflies"

Hush now and let it go.
Close your eyes now.

And we drift away, together away from the pain,
Deep in this sheltering night, to a forgiving dream.
Until one minute past midnight, the room was filled.
Filled only with butterflies.


----------



## avidity




----------



## Mammon

Sp/Sx as fck.


----------



## Dalton

Surreal Snake said:


> * *


I get the feels every time I hear "Doll Parts". I'd say the flavor is 4 with a strong 3-wing.

"The Time of the Season" gives me a sx/sp vibe. 2w3-8w9-6w7? I was trying to find the core, and then I realized I had enough to guess a tritype. I can sense a controlling atmosphere in the song: I'm going to take care of you, and you're going to let me. I also sense an anger triad type in the core or second type. 8 seems correct, but not strong enough to be core.


* *














I hope I'm not entirely wrong, because if I am, I have a lot more to learn.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## kwarling

2w3/3w2 so/sx





4w3 so/sx





4w3 so/sx


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## onyxbrain




----------



## Animal

Note: The Manson song might be more So/Sx, but I like itz


----------



## Promethea




----------



## 0+n*1

Sx gods and goddesses, is this sx or how would you put it?


----------



## Animal

:crying:


----------



## onyxbrain




----------



## cosmia




----------



## Aha




----------



## Aha




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## Aha




----------



## chicklit




----------



## Aha

@Animal
My favorite of Evanescence


----------



## Sixty Nein

A hell of a way to end an album.

Lyrics: 
* *




Sometimes
I can't lay down
My past
Sometimes
I'm too blind to see
You laughing at me
Although you hit me hard
I come back

Some...
Some-times
You drag me on
No words to explain
although you through away my name
From your mind
I have to try
Although my heart is bruised by your words

Sometimes
Sometimes
Sometimes

Sometimes
I can't lay down
My past
Sometimes
I'm too blind to see
You laughing at me
Although you hit me hard
I come back

Some...
Some...
Sometimes, you drag me on
No words to explain
although you through away my name
From your mind
I have to try
Although my heart is bruised by your words

Sometimes...
Sometimes...

Away now
Take me away

Away right words









I just like this song. The melody reminds me of some sort of high school prom dance tune.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Aha




----------



## Aha

My favs of Madonna:


----------



## Animal

@_Aha_ you keep posting so many of my favorites! How do you do it!?


----------



## Aha

Animal said:


> @_Aha_ you keep posting so many of my favorites! How do you do it!?


Magic! roud: I am glad I found you

Have you heard this song? Of an eastern european band.


----------



## Aha

Anyone remembers those fine tunes from 90s? roud:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Dear God this one. Fell in love on first hearing.






Thunder Clatter Lyrics:

I see you hidden in the night I found you
I see you separate from the others.
Bent crooked in the light around you
Bathing﻿ in the sight of the others.

I couldn't say what I was thinking
My heart shrinking
Two sad sparks blinking in the sun
Wait one minute 
I had to listen for it
It was hidden in the fall
Hidden in the fall
Waiting on love to call
Hidden in the fall

I met you in the dead of winter 
I stood stranded in the water
Dug deeper than a crooked splinter
I turned away from all the others

I couldn't say what I was thinking
My heart shrinking
Two sad sparks blinking in the sun
Wait one minute 
I had to listen for it
It was hidden in the fall
Hidden in the fall
Waiting on love to call
Hidden in the fall

Sad hopes I'd hidden under
Tangled inside of me 
You spoke like broken thunder 
Deep﻿ into the center of me.

I couldn't say what I was thinking
My heart shrinking
Two sad sparks blinking in the sun
Wait one minute 
I had to listen for it
It was hidden in the fall
Hidden in the fall
Waiting on love to call
Hidden in the fall

I hear it call in the center of it all 
You're the love of my life, the love of my life
I hear it all in the center of my heart
You're the love of my life, the love of my life
I hear it call in the center of it all 
You're the love of my life, the love of my life
I hear it all in the center of my heart
You're the love of my life, the love of my life


----------



## Animal

Aha said:


> Magic! roud: I am glad I found you
> 
> Have you heard this song? Of an eastern european band.



I haven't heard this. My username on perc used to be Maybe, for more than a year - and Maybe was also the name I gave to my cat  but nobody ever showed me this song. They used to leave "call me Maybe" on my page haha.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Animal said:


> I haven't heard this. My username on perc used to be Maybe, for more than a year - and Maybe was also the name I gave to my cat  but nobody ever showed me this song. They used to leave "call me Maybe" on my page haha.


Do you find it resonates with you? :tongue:


----------



## cosmia

Everything mewithoutYou does has a _terrifying_ intensity about it.


* *


----------



## HellCat




----------



## Animal




----------



## Distill

ephemereality said:


> Nice. Reminds me of Cut of Luna.


I do like Cult of Luna quite a bit...Amenra are definitely in the Neurosis/CoL template, but they've taken it and distilled it down into something very focussed. Phenomenal live band too.


----------



## Animal




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## 0+n*1

I can't believe Damien Rice hasn't come to this sx party (orgy) (and yes, I read the whole thing, whenever someone posted a video)


----------



## 0+n*1

Aha said:


>


Mylene Farmer is very very very SX!


----------



## Chili990




----------



## 0+n*1

I don't know if I am posting sx music videos or music videos of nude female artists


----------



## Dalton

This one draws water out of my eyes every time, no lie. Who would've expected Johnny Cash to cover Nine Inch Nails so beautifully? The video actually _adds_ to the effect, unlike most music videos.


----------



## Animal

Dalton said:


> This one draws water out of my eyes every time, no lie. Who would've expected Johnny Cash to cover Nine Inch Nails so beautifully? The video actually _adds_ to the effect, unlike most music videos.


One-up


----------



## Animal

SX nightmare: it's because of people like this that we obsess over being rejected :ninja:

This song is a nightmare. 
and that is why I listen to it over and over. 

_(It's also a SX7 stereotype. Robert Plant is a perfect example of Sx-7 in all its glory and wretchedness imo.)_


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

I WAS AT THIS SHOW!


----------



## 0+n*1

Ignore the video. This is 現実を笑う that means Laugh at reality


----------



## 0+n*1

This is another song from Shina Ringo (as solo) and it's called ハツコイ娼女 which roughly translates to Prostitute of the First Love. I translated the lyrics, so this is my interpretation. I tried to be poetic but also faithful to the original, so here it is...

[video]http://dai.ly/x1o6nv[/video]


* *




「ハツコイ娼女」
Prostitute of the First Love


神秘で出来た 
Made of mystery,
美しい獣を観る
I see a beautiful creature 
捜していたものを見つけた悦びをいま唄に代えよう
Let's transform the joy of having found what we were looking for into a song
届いて
And it goes
“あなたの名前を知りたい
"I want to know your name
嗚呼きっといつか呼べます様に”
Oh, surely one day I will be able to call it"


神秘が識らない
The mystery was unidentifiable
己が奇跡だとは
It was a miracle by its own
後ろめたい気持ちのわたしは言い訳も唄に代えよう
Let's transform my excuses for feelings of guilt into a song
例えば
For example
“あなたの鼓動を聴きたい
"I want to listen to your hearbeat
嗚呼ずっと遥か遠くからも”
Oh, always, even from far far away"


“あなたの視点を読みたい
"I want to read your point of view
嗚呼今日が逃げてゆく前に
Oh, before today goes away
あなたの名前を呼びたい
I want to call your name
嗚呼どうかあなた疎まないで”
Oh, whether you are in the wrong way"




If someone knows how to make that a video, please tell me and I'll change it. It's from dailymotion.


----------



## Arya




----------



## chimeric




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## HellCat




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## Scelerat

Just to break the depressive mood of this thread:


----------



## HellCat

I need those black leather pants @_Animal_


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Scelerat said:


> Just to break the depressive mood of this thread


These sound bland, though.


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## HellCat




----------



## HellCat

Why would a woman want to be a "marilyn or an audrey or a jackie..when she could be an "Ava"?


----------



## HellCat




----------



## HellCat




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## Superfluous

this video, and its simplicity, just kills me.


----------



## Superfluous

I need this dress. And Mamba lessons. And Singing Lessons.
the timeless Rita + the clothes + the dancing + the soft voice = ugh <3


----------



## chimeric

:wink:


----------



## Dalton

chimeric said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


This takes me back to before I was even a teenager. I was not expecting that.


----------



## chimeric

Dalton said:


> This takes me back to before I was even a teenager. I was not expecting that.


That's really young to be having those experiences! /tastelessjoke


----------



## Dalton

chimeric said:


> That's really young to be having those experiences! /tastelessjoke


It was all because of my dad. /REALLYtastelessjoke
(He listened to Limp Bizkit.)


----------



## Animal

Superfluous said:


> this video, and its simplicity, just kills me.


It made me cry :crying:

But why didn't he follow her??!


----------



## Superfluous

Animal said:


> It made me cry :crying:
> 
> But why didn't he follow her??!


I'm assuming to follow the theme of the lyrics 
"kiss the way we were goodbye, goodbye and farewell" aka goodbye to our potential perfect future


----------



## Animal

Superfluous said:


> I'm assuming to follow the theme of the lyrics
> "kiss the way we were goodbye, goodbye and farewell" aka goodbye to our potential perfect future


Unforgivable. >=[


----------



## HellCat




----------



## skyrimorchestra




----------



## avidity

Good breakup song?


----------



## Distill

How I miss this band.


----------



## chimeric




----------



## Golden Rose

Sexual Nine <3


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

*Sx Nostalgia*


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

@_Animal_...

"I toss and TURN, can't sleep at Night"

"Don't TOUCH me please...I can not stand the way you TEASE!!!!!"

"TOUCH me baby TAINTED Love" ;-P 

By:4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Animal

@_WOLFsanctuary_
Excellent video. Reminds me of me and my friends in highschool 
I've seen Marilyn Manson live a few times - AMAZING show!

New candy:





The phoenix says BURN for me
The devil says LIE for me
The serpent says BEG for me
The siren says DIE for me


@kaleidoscope 
You might like this video?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

@Animal

Your Candy...

Is EYE Candy....

How I love your candy....

HOWL I love...your...Candy ;-P

I like how you sent me a Type 5 video immediately after I sent you a Type 4 one

Our 4w5 / 5w4 connection ;-)

Spellbinding video...Love you Sis


----------



## Animal

WOLFsanctuary said:


> I Love how you sent me a Type 5 video immediately after I sent you a Type 4 one
> 
> Our 4w5 / 5w4 connection ;-)


5?? meeee?  ehhee



> Spellbinding video...Love you Sis


<3 <3 love youu


Here's some caKe






@_LeoCat_ @_naqsh_ @_Promethea @Arya_
check out this


----------



## Golden Rose

I could've posted her heavy sad songs but I feel like this kind of sx intense hope is so much better right now♥


----------



## Animal

WOLFsanctuary said:


> @_Animal_
> 
> Your Candy...
> 
> Is EYE Candy....
> 
> How I love your candy....
> 
> HOWL I love...your...Candy ;-P
> 
> I like how you sent me a Type 5 video immediately after I sent you a Type 4 one
> 
> Our 4w5 / 5w4 connection ;-)
> 
> Spellbinding video...Love you Sis


 @WOLFsanctuary

I can't believe you sent this song.
For the last few days I've been listening to Jeff Beck "Emotion and Commotion" over and over and over. Switching between that, Alice in Chains and Carney. 

This song is on Emotion and Commotion. Jeff Beck plays guitar on it, so it's on his album. HE IS THE BEST GUITARIST ON EARTH , no contest.


----------



## Animal




----------



## Inveniet

The neverending dillemma of the push pull between the attitude of total freedom like in this video






and the desire to seek out and join this one special one.


----------



## 0+n*1

I've noticed that almost all my songs have a strong sp element in them that makes me doubt if they are sx (or so in the so music thread), and this one is another example of that. But I like it anyway.


----------



## Animal

* *





I sense there's something in the wind.
That feels like tragedy's at hand.
And though I'd like to stand by him,
Can't shake this feeling that I have.

The worst is just around the bend,
And does he notice, my feelings for him?
And will he see, how much he means to me?
I think it's not to be.

What will become of my dear friend?
Where will his actions lead us then?
Although I'd like to join the crowd,
And their enthusiastic cloud.

Try as I may doesn't last.
And will we ever,
End up together?
(Ohh....)

And will we ever, end up together?
No I think not.
It's never to become.
For I am not the one.


----------



## Animal

It pisses me off that this band hasn't been able to record more than one album so far. Record companies in America are only funding pop and rap artists, but these guys are so brilliant. My favorite songs are only available live and recorded in shitty quality.


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Animal




----------



## hal0hal0

Animal said:


> @_hal0hal0_ showed me this song and mentioned that he thought the singer was a 2 - and I think this is a good 2 theme for sure.. maybe an SX 2 integrating to 4?
> 
> @_Midnight Runner_ let me know what you think


That song, "Brand New Me" isn't the best representation of 2, however (i.e., probably more for a 4-line, in that she's letting go of the self-forgetting 2 fixation). I think Karma better expresses her 2 fixation, particularly as it relates to the power seeking qualities of Pride (generally in her earlier work, you'll see more overt 2-ish qualities):






There is an anger, borderline 8-ish disposition to the 2, dominant and powerful. Sx 2 I don't believe necessarily has to conform to amplified gender roles (i.e., I think Naranjo or somebody calls this the "most masculine/feminine" subtype), however I do think the Sx 2 has a very dominant, powerful personality, one that desires control over people, viewing them almost as resources (in this case, whetting the image-fixation in general of having value according to the eyes of others; this is where 2s I believe can flip into that histrionic, domineering mode, when they feel underappreciated/neglected.

Frankly, I think the 2 can be one of the most intimidating, powerful types.

Perhaps it is more accurate to say the 2, particularly Soc and Sx varieties, don't view people as resources so much as they invest a lot of their energy and self-value in "the other." I think all positive outlookers self-forget in some way, shape or form (in the case of the 2, this may be repression of needs or my favorite description by Naranjo: giving the impression of "overflowing generosity."

I think all positive outlookers "overflow" which is pretty easy to see in "Karma."


----------



## TreeBob

@Animal it is nice to see other people have heard of the Tea Party.


----------



## Animal

TreeBob said:


> @_Animal_ it is nice to see other people have heard of the Tea Party.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are my #1 favorite band. Jeff Martin is my imaginary boyfriend when I am down.  And his voice was an inspiration for my favorite fiction character that I've written.  I *love* the Tea Party.. and Jeff Martin.. lol.. the longest segment of my MOTM post was about him and how much he inspires me.   

What's your favorite Tea Party album and song? If you have one?

Also, how would you type him on enneagram?


----------



## TreeBob

Animal said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are my #1 favorite band. Jeff Martin is my imaginary boyfriend when I am down.  And his voice was an inspiration for my favorite fiction character that I've written.  I *love* the Tea Party.. and Jeff Martin.. lol.. the longest segment of my MOTM post was about him and how much he inspires me.
> 
> What's your favorite Tea Party album and song? If you have one?
> 
> Also, how would you type him on enneagram?


I think his musical style comes off as 4, but I am not good at typing people. 

I saw them live a long time ago in Halifax, awesome time. 

As for favs, that is tough. Probably this one:





Honorable mention:





Really I loved the whole first album.


----------



## TreeBob

Not sure if this is Sx or not, but I couldn't stop playing it when I was young. One hit wonder Canadian band. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-3HR6tDLXk&feature=player_detailpage#t=833 Give it a chance cause it really gets going @Animal this might be something you like. 

Hopefully that link works. If not the song starts at 13:54


----------



## Animal

@TreeBob

You're so lucky you got to see them live!!! I hope I can one day..

I also think he's a 4 and his music is 4. The descriptions of how he acts in the studio remind me so much of myself that its uncanny. "Love is the law... as long as you do exactly what I tell you to do." 4s and their visions.. lol. 

His lyrics and videos and arrangements just mirror my ideas so closely its crazy. Not that this is a reason to type someone.. its actually a reason I have a hard time being objective about it. But my gut says he's a 4.


I LOVE those two songs. I love so many of them  I love all the albums but the whole album Transmission... there's not one second of that album that isnt perfect.


----------



## Animal

TreeBob said:


> Not sure if this is Sx or not, but I couldn't stop playing it when I was young. One hit wonder Canadian band.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-3HR6tDLXk&feature=player_detailpage#t=833 Give it a chance cause it really gets going @_Animal_ this might be something you like.
> 
> Hopefully that link works. If not the song starts at 13:54


I'm not sure why but this made me think of Dinosaur Junior. I havent' even listened to that band since highschool??  I might have no excuse for that random association.

It's good though. Still listening to the whole thing. 


Edit : I just realized this was a bunch of different bands, lol. It was only one song that reminded me... not the one you mentioned.
The song you mentioned was really cool though. hypnotic.


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

Omg.. 
When I was 12 or so, I used to listen to this song on repeat... and I haven't heard it since then.  ITS SO CORNY. But I was SX dom even at that age.. apparently.. 






And I listened to this song on repeat in 4th grade when my baby guinea pig died  We used to breed guinea pigs for our own amusement, and my favorite one died. I stayed home crying and the whole school made fun of me lol. But this song.. I had it on repeat for weeks in 4th grade..  








Hahahaha. It's so funny I haven't heard these in so long..


----------



## CaptSwan

I'd never had the chance to hear this type of music; but, thanks to a fellow PerC member; I've been acquainted with Moroccan music. Absolutely delightful!


----------



## CaptSwan

All those who know me, know I'm a fan of the 1970's; in my judgement; the most Sx decade of all. So... here it is, straight from the time of the funk:


----------



## Superfluous

only 13 words is used in this song, and it's an eargasm. Cheers


----------



## CaptSwan

I don't know if this qualifies as Sx music; but, it sure is an interesting album. Made by the british band Jethro Tull in 1976; it tells the story of a biker named Ray Lomas. One of my personal favorites of the band. I leave here the full album; it's a long listen (about 45 minutes); but, as in sex; the longer the better. I leave you, Sx members and forum of PerC... "Too Old to Rock'n'Roll: Too Young to Die".


----------



## Blazkovitz

En Espanol:


----------



## Animal




----------



## cosmia




----------



## HellCat




----------



## CaptSwan

:laughing: (evil laugh)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Been a while since I've looked through this thread, but I don't think this was posted already?


----------



## CaptSwan

An old one from "The Lizard King"...


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## Golden Rose

This song is bleeding sx ♥


----------



## chimeric




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## He's a Superhero!

Is there a thread for SP music?


----------



## 0+n*1

He's a Superhero! said:


> Is there a thread for SP music?


Yes, halohalo started it but no one responded. I was going to but I just forgot it. I'll post now.

Here: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/197482-sp-music.html

let's give life to this thing


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## mimesis

Placebo - Special K


----------



## He's a Superhero!

It's not just about romance.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Superfluous

Though nothing, will keep us together, we can steal time, just for one day.


----------



## Golden Rose

Sometimes words aren't needed.


----------



## Animal

@Karma
That's beautiful. <3


----------



## Malandro

I mean, c'mon.


----------



## StaceofBass




----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Blazkovitz

I am astonished by the fact that I'm so active in this thread


----------



## HellCat

*@Superfluous*






This reminds me of you. You could own this part.


----------



## CaptSwan

I have this song here, one I fell in love with when I was 9 years old; it's perhaps my absolute, most favorite song; even though I only had one half of it; because it was at the end of a mixed tape :laughing:

Here it is, from the great and late Ronnie James Dio; straight out of 1983's "Holy Diver"


----------



## Tzara

LeoCat said:


> *@Superfluous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of you. You could own this part.


I dont think the mention worked. @Superfluous


----------



## Tzara




----------



## Superfluous

LeoCat said:


> *@Superfluous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of you. You could own this part.


What a compliment, ah, you're perfect! You could've picked any version of this song, but you pick the version sung by the woman I admire so much. I love Eartha <3


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal

rrrg








I could have written these lyrics myself.. I practically have..


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal

* *




*

With nothing to do you'd waste away
Obscure in exile
They've witnessed the times
You've gone astray
Whose fault? now you're thinking...

Theres's nothing to prove
A message from the crowd
To the shore...

And it feels now
Just like heaven's coming down
Your soul shakes free
As its conscience hits the ground

So strange are the ways,
They all have changed
Still life it stays the same
A break from the past
Could make it last
Maybe just a little longer

There's nothing to prove
A message from the crowd
To the shore...

You surrender
Love under will
Rest assured you're adored

And it feels now
Just lie heaven's coming down
Your soul shakes free
As its conscience hits the ground
These signs, this fate
Takes a path you didn't choose
Stay Strong, Keep Faith
There is a change that's
Coming through
Hold on my love
Hold on...
*





_These signs, this fate
Takes a path you didn't choose
Stay Strong, Keep Faith
There is a change that's
Coming through
Hold on my love
Hold on..._


----------



## Golden Rose

* *






The sea's evaporating, though it comes as no surprise
These clouds we're seeing, they're explosions in the sky
It seems its written, but we can't read between the lines

Hush, its okay, dry your eyes, dry your eyes
Soulmate dry your eyes, dry your eyes
Soulmate dry your eyes, 'cause soulmates never die

This one world vision turns us into compromise
What goods religion when its each other we despise
Damn the government, damn their killing, damn their lies

(It's okay)
Dry your eyes
Soulmate dry your eyes, dry your eyes
Soulmate dry your eyes, 'cause soulmates never die

Soulmates never die
Soulmates never die
Soulmates never die

Soulmates never die, never die
Soulmates never die
Soulmates never die




Not all blood is wasted
Stitch your wings back on
What was never dead may never die


----------



## Elaminopy

I used to listen to Placebo.

This seems like it would be SX based on this thread, but I'm not sure:


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## knife

I'm in love with this cover now, I never realized how dark and intense and awesome the lyrics are. This makes the Tears for Fears version seem poppy and banal and boring...






Also I'll bet she's a 6. She's got a crazy intense stare there, doesn't she?


----------



## Donovan

this guy is a freak, but oh my god i kind of love him.



<span style="font-size: 13.3333330154419px;">




has a good build up. silent until about 2:30 minutes in. 







very sad, but still very good.


----------



## Animal




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal




----------



## Golden Rose

Don't lose your marbles.
They're awesome pocket planets and I ain't no Juliet.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

White Knight said:


> I'm in love with this cover now, I never realized how dark and intense and awesome the lyrics are. This makes the Tears for Fears version seem poppy and banal and boring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'll bet she's a 6. She's got a crazy intense stare there, doesn't she?


Yes, she is absolutely a 6.


----------



## Animal

> I must leave you tonight my love, remain so faithfully
> I must go off to war my dear, the kings await me
> I will go so far away.
> I will always love you, but you knew.
> 
> I regret to tell you, your man has died tonight.
> He was a brave man, he fought a brave fight.
> He was killed by the other side.
> He was killed by the other men's knives.
> 
> She said save me
> Save me
> 
> Why must you love this man, he is your brother?
> This is easy to understand, my son, there is no other.
> I cannot pretend to love this man Like my father.
> I cannot pretend, mother, there is no other.
> 
> She said save me
> Save me
> 
> When there is no truth, let's end this lie tonight.
> This is easy to understand, without your best fight.
> But I see a new sun rising in the east
> But I see a new sun rising in the east
> 
> She said save me
> Save YOU!


:crying:


----------



## kenb

I don't know if this is sx, but it's kickass.


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS




----------



## Animal

> Youre holdin' on
> Once again
> Take the time to look around
> Is it all in vain
> Can't you see
> Stay with me
> I need you now
> Stop the rains baby
> But you can't see how it feels
> Until you felt the same
> Stay with me
> Can't you see, can't you see
> Don't let me down
> Please stay with me
> Don't let me down
> Stay with me
> Don't leave me now
> Stay with me
> *When darkness descends it's all you see
> Don't leave me now
> Stay with me*
> Stay with me
> Stay with me
> Stay with me
> Stay with me
> Please, please
> *You tell me what you want
> You gotta tell me what you want*
> She's drawin' down the moon
> I can see it in her eyes
> I think it's too soon
> I wish she's going to cry
> She's drawin' down the moon
> She cannot turn away
> I think its too soon
> Can't she hear me when I say
> *You tell me what you want
> You gotta tell me what you want*
> Don't let me down
> Stay with me
> Don't leave me now
> Stay with me
> *When darkness descends it's all we see
> Don't leave me now
> Stay with me*
> Please, please


----------



## Animal

"Luxuria"

There's a secret I've learned
So many lives hold their lessons in turn
*Just like a fire consumes what it burns
My desire for her is strong*

She comes like a wave
When she dances beneath me she says
If I would only just taste her tonight
Then my fight with the night would be over

And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends
On my soul
*Is it strange I can see
Through the veil
When I lose all control*

Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria

*Behind what she veils*
*Its just ten steps to her treasure and grail
I'm now convinced I can't fall and I can't fail*
*Because my love for her is strong*

And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends
On my soul
*Is it strange I can see
Through the veil
When I lose all control*

Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria

*Open the door*

Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria

When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
When this darkness descends
Luxuria

*Open the door
Please open the door
Please open the door
I need to see more*


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS




----------



## Animal

*"What About Now"

*
Shadows fill an empty heart
As love is fading,
From all the things that we are
But are not saying.
Can we see beyond the stars
And make it to the dawn?

Change the colors of the sky.
And open up to
The ways you made me feel alive,
The ways I loved you.
For all the things that never died,
To make it through the night,
Love will find you.

What about now?
What about today?
What if you're making me all that I was meant to be?
What if our love never went away?
What if it's lost behind words we could never find?
Baby, before it's too late,
What about now?

The sun is breaking in your eyes
To start a new day.
This broken heart can still survive
With a touch of your grace.
Shadows fade into the light.
I am by your side,
Where love will find you.

What about now?
What about today?
What if you're making me all that I was meant to be?
What if our love, it never went away?
What if it's lost behind words we could never find?
Baby, before it's too late,
What about now?

Now that we're here,
Now that we've come this far,
Just hold on.
There is nothing to fear,
For I am right beside you.
For all my life,
I am yours.

What about now?
What about today?
What if you're making me all that I was meant to be?
What if our love never went away?
What if it's lost behind words we could never find?

What about now?
What about today?
What if you're making me all that I was meant to be?
What if our love never went away?
What if it's lost behind words we could never find?
Baby, before it's too late,
Baby, before it's too late,
Baby, before it's too late,
What about now?​


----------



## Golden Rose

I FELL INTO A SONG SPAMMING DAZE AND I CAN'T GET OUT






I love this song something fierce, it was originally about rape but I can see a thousand scenarios playing out. The crescendo of anger and her escape from it after it exploded, I'd be surprised if she wasn't a 79x





Sexual 4 as fuck <3 own it gurl 

Taste me, drink my soul
Show me all the things
That I shouldn't know
And there's a blue moon on the rise

I had everything
Opportunities for eternity
And I could belong to the night

You make me wanna die
I'll never be good enough
You make me wanna die
And everything you love
Will burn up in the light






This one just turns me on. There's something dark and delicious in Fours and their intensity of emotion.






I love this song something fierce. It speaks me to me, it tucks me in and fucks me silly.
Emilie Autumn is a gift to humanity.


----------



## Animal

​


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

So I ran faster
But it caught me here
Yes my loyalties turned
Like my ankle
In the seventh grade
Running after billy
Running after the rain

These precious things
Let them bleed
Let them wash away
These precious things
Let them break their hold over me

He said youre really an ugly girl
But I like the way you play
And I died
But I thanked him
Can you believe that
Sick sick
Holding on to his picture
Dressing up every day
I wanna smash the faces
Of those beautiful boys
Those christian boys
So you can make me cum
That doesnt make you jesus

These precious things
Let them bleed
Let them wash away
These precious things
Let them break their hold over me

I remember
Yes in my peach party dress
No one dared
No one cared
To tell me where the pretty girls are
Those demigods
With their nine-inch nails and little fascist panties tucked inside the heart of every nice girl

These precious things
Let them bleed
Let them wash away
These precious things
Let them break
Let them wash away
These these precious things
Let them bleed now
Let them wash away
These these precious things
Let them break their hold over me ​


----------



## Animal

"I Don't Believe You"

I don't mind it
I don't mind at all
It's like you're the swing set and I'm the kid that falls
It's like the way we fight, the times I've cried, we come to blows
And every night the passion's there so it's gotta be right, right?

No I don't believe you
When you say don't come around here no more
I won't remind you
You said we wouldn't be apart
No, I don't believe you
When you say you don't need me anymore
So don't pretend
To not love me at all

I don't mind it
I still don't mind at all
It's like one of those bad dreams when you can't wake up
Looks like you've given up, you've had enough
But I want more no I won't stop
'cause I just know you'll come around... right?

No I don't believe you
When you say don't come around here no more
I won't remind you
You said we wouldn't be apart
No, I don't believe you
When you say you don't need me anymore
So don't pretend
To not love me at all

Just don't stand there and watch me fall
'cause I, 'cause I still don't mind at all
It's like the way we fight, the times I cry, we come to blows
And every night the passion's there so it's gotta be right, right?

No I don't believe you
When you say don't come around here no more
I won't remind you
You said we wouldn't be apart
No, I don't believe you
When you say you don't need me anymore
So don't pretend
To not love me at all

I don't believe you​


----------



## Animal

"Try"

Oh oh

Ever wonder about what he's doing?
How it all turned to lies?
Sometimes I think that it's better to never ask why

Where there is desire
There is gonna be a flame
Where there is a flame
Someone's bound to get burned
But just because it burns
Doesn't mean you're gonna die
You've gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try
You gotta get up and try, and try, and try

Eh, eh, eh

Funny how the heart can be deceiving
More than just a couple times
Why do we fall in love so easy?
Even when it's not right

Where there is desire
There is gonna be a flame
Where there is a flame
Someone's bound to get burned
But just because it burns
Doesn't mean you're gonna die
You've gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try
You gotta get up and try, and try, and try

Ever worry that it might be ruined
And does it make you wanna cry?
When you're out there doing what you're doing
Are you just getting by?
Tell me are you just getting by, by, by?

Where there is desire
There is gonna be a flame
Where there is a flame
Someone's bound to get burned
But just because it burns
Doesn't mean you're gonna die
You've gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try
You gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try
You gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try

You gotta get up and try, and try, and try
Gotta get up and try, and try, and try​


----------



## Golden Rose

So you say you wanna get away
We don't need a plane
I could be your escape
Take you to a place
Where there's no time, no space
I could be your private island
On a different planet
Anything could happen
Listen to the waves,
Let them wash away your pain.

I could be your FANTASY
I could be your FANTASY

Underneath the palm trees
You could leave your worries,
Listen to the waves
Say you wanna get so high?
Breath me in like air tonight
Listen to the waves,
I could be your FANTASY

So you say you wanna get so high?
Breath me in like air tonight
Let yourself unwind and get lost
In the garden of my mind.
I could be your private island
Underneath the palm trees
You could leave your worries
Listen to the waves,
Let them wash away your pain.

I could be your FANTASY
I could be your FANTASY

Underneath the palm trees
You could leave your worries,
Listen to the waves
Say you wanna get so high?
Breath me in like air tonight
Listen to the waves

SleepyTime


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

"Cold"

Come to me
Do and be done with me
(Cold cold cold)
Don't I exist for you
Don't I still live for you
(Cold cold cold)
Everything I possess
Given with tenderness
Wrapped in a ribbon of glass
Time it may take us but God only knows
How I've paid for those things in the past

Dying is easy it's living that scares me to death
I could be so content hearing the sound of your breath
Cold is the colour of crystal the snowlight
That falls from the heavenly skies
Catch me and let me dive under
For I want to swim in the pools of your eyes

I want to be with you baby
Slip me inside of your heart
Don't I belong to you baby
Don't you know that nothing can tear us apart
Come on now come on now come on now
Telling you that
I loved you right from the start...
But the more I want you the less I get
Ain't that just the way things are...

Winter has frozen us
Let love take hold of us
(Cold cold cold)
Now we are shivering
Blue ice is glittering
(Cold cold cold)

Cold is the colour of crystal the snowlight
That falls from the heavenly skies
Catch me and let me dive under
For I want to swim in the pools of your eyes​


----------



## Animal

"Between"

We are not together here 
Though we lie entwined 
To make room for the other presence 
We both draw back in our minds 
I have a prophecy 
Threatening to spill into words 
This growing certainty 
Of Over 

There once was a time I was sure of the bond 
When my hands and my tongue and my thoughts were enough 
We are the same but our lives move along 
And the third one between replaces what once was love 

Freedom is being alone 
I fear liberation 
But something more alive than silence 
Swallows conversation 
No pleasing drama 
In subtle averted eyes 
The swelling fermata 
As the chord dies

There's no denying we feel the third one 
We do 
I'm tired of hiding and so are you


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Hotaru said:


> Sexual 4 singing about 'paranoia' which translates to emotional masochism in this case and lots of passion.
> To quote @_ripley_ "cp 6 is no joke" and I can personally attest to that, it's a different kind of intensity.
> 
> It could be but would a cp 6 admit to anxiety and paranoia so openly even just in a stream of consciousness? She might ask herself questions but she gives herself the answers right after, she's fully aware of what she wants and not in denial, she wants to be on that emotional rollercoaster. I have trouble putting my most intimate feelings into words but a sexual 4's ultimate form of trust is emotional vulnerability.
> 
> Plus Shirley Manson is the most gorgeous Scottish xNFP sexual Four (with a likely strong 6 fix perhaps).


You do have a point there actually. You've really thought this thru too!

Phobic 6's do seem to easily talk about their feelings of anxiety, but CP 6 doesn't...Even sexual CP 6 doesn't easily with their connections, tho the thing is, their fixes and wings can help with this, at least a bit. Taking into account she is talking to her connection as well...Like Sx 2 (yep, she's a 4, so not the same) does want to talk about their deep emotions. A CP 6 with a strong Sx 2 fix would be far more inclined to open up about it to their connections.


----------



## knife

@Hotaru ~






I love the sheer luminous destructive rage lancing through the entire song, and the video!


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hotaru said:


> Sexual 4 singing about 'paranoia' which translates to emotional masochism in this case and lots of passion.
> To quote @_ripley_ "cp 6 is no joke" and I can personally attest to that, it's a different kind of intensity.
> 
> It could be but would a cp 6 admit to anxiety and paranoia so openly even just in a stream of consciousness? She might ask herself questions but she gives herself the answers right after, she's fully aware of what she wants and not in denial, she wants to be on that emotional rollercoaster. I have trouble putting my most intimate feelings into words but a sexual 4's ultimate form of trust is emotional vulnerability.
> 
> Plus Shirley Manson is the most gorgeous Scottish xNFP sexual Four (with a likely strong 6 fix perhaps).


 @CaptSwan & @LeoCat have both informed me I'm a cp6 and had rather convincing arguments as to why. I have anxiety (pretty badly) and paranoia at times. So, sure. Just did.


----------



## Golden Rose

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> @CaptSwan & @LeoCat have both informed me I'm a cp6 and had rather convincing arguments as to why. I have anxiety (pretty badly) and paranoia at times. So, sure. Just did.


I'm not saying that no cp 6 can ever express anxiety, just that I've been following Shirley Manson for years and she doesn't strike me as one, not even in this song the way I perceive it. But one of the best aspects of music is that it's a completely subjective thing and so are the emotions it stirs. 

No one is infallible, especially not me, so she could easily be one.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hotaru said:


> I'm not saying that no cp 6 can ever express anxiety, just that I've been following Shirley Manson for years and she doesn't strike me as one, not even in this song the way I perceive it. But one of the best aspects of music is that it's a completely subjective thing and so are the emotions it stirs.
> 
> No one is infallible, especially not me, so she could easily be one.



Ah. I haven't listened to her enough to give any opinion. I was just weighing in that unless I'm mistyped (which could be possible as I'm relying heavily on other people for that typing. Although, what I have read of cp six does fit pretty well) a cp 6 may admit to both things. Why wouldn't we? Do I care if your opinion of me changes? Not really


----------



## HellCat




----------



## Golden Rose

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Ah. I haven't listened to her enough to give any opinion. I was just weighing in that unless I'm mistyped (which could be possible as I'm relying heavily on other people for that typing. Although, what I have read of cp six does fit pretty well) a cp 6 may admit to both things. Why wouldn't we? Do I care if your opinion of me changes? Not really


My opinion of someone definitely doesn't change according to their type.

Hmmm I don't know you enough to say anything about your type but I agree that there's different ways a 6 tends to manifest their anxiety and fear and it's not necessarily related to their instinct or whether they're counterphobic, phobic or neither. I still have lots to learn about 6s for sure, I'm doing so daily but their way of seeing the world is still a mystery to me although a fascinating one for sure.


----------



## CaptSwan

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> @_CaptSwan_ & @_LeoCat_ have both informed me I'm a cp6 and had rather convincing arguments as to why. I have anxiety (pretty badly) and paranoia at times. So, sure. Just did.


It is my personal belief that you are a 6w7; however, you have a calmed personality that makes it "less evident" to others.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

CaptSwan said:


> It is my personal belief that you are a 6w7; however, you have a calmed personality that makes it "less evident" to others.


Calmed personality?


----------



## CaptSwan

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Calmed personality?


Well, compared to some people I've had the chance to live with (e.g. my dad) you're very calmed and relaxed. My dad is the type of person who can give you 5 orders in 10 seconds and then ask why aren't you doing things faster :laughing: You're very casual and free-spirited. Yes, a bit paranoid and worrisome; but, it's normal for a Six.


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## knife

Ever had one of those times where the first time you hear a band they sound like so much noise but as the years go by the same sound sounds increasingly melodic to your ears? Yeah -- this is an example --


----------



## cinnabun

I was obsessed with this song a while back, now I'm back to raping the repeat button. It makes me feel alive in a weird way.
This makes me think of an unhealthy Sx 2? Idk


----------



## Kintsugi

Skin was my first girl-crush, age 14. Fucking beautiful. <3


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## HARVA




----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## cinnabun

@KindOfBlue06 (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ ♥


----------



## Daeva

Tre Lux - Yellow

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for you
And everything you do
Yeah they were all yellow

I came along
I wrote a song for you
And all the things you do
And it was called yellow

So then I took my turn
Oh what a thing to have done
And it was all yellow

Your skin
Oh yeah your skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
You know you know I love you so
You know I love you so

I swam across
I jumped across for you
Oh what a thing to do

Cause you were all yellow
I drew a line
I drew a line for you
Oh what a thing to do
And it was all yellow

Your skin
Oh yeah your skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
And you know
For you I'd bleed myself dry
*For you I'd bleed myself dry*

It's true
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine for
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for you
And all the things that you do


----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## cinnabun

4w3/3w4? I can kinda relate to this, except for having a long list of ex lovers xD.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Rinnay said:


> 4w3/3w4?


Hm, it makes me think 2 (maybe 3) more since the character starts out with an idealistic image before things fall apart.

Cherry lips, crystal skies
I could show you incredible things
Stolen kisses, pretty lies
You're the King, baby, I'm your Queen
*Find out what you want
Be that girl for a month
Wait, the worst is yet to come, oh no*


----------



## cinnabun

Kink said:


> Hm, it makes me think 2 (maybe 3) more since the character starts out with an idealistic image before things fall apart.
> 
> Cherry lips, crystal skies
> I could show you incredible things
> Stolen kisses, pretty lies
> You're the King, baby, I'm your Queen
> *Find out what you want
> Be that girl for a month
> Wait, the worst is yet to come, oh no*


I know! At first I was like 2w3 then 3w2 because of that, then the mention of jealousy made me go to 4. The song definitely a strong 3 wing, but imma go with 4 .


----------



## Superfluous

this song, is... my love life. not about a person, or people per se, but definitely... me. And I just need thiss album on vinyl, so I could play it on the record player, make someone slow dance with me... and... fuck. this song. it gets me. it gets me so badly.

the Sx 7 is real this one, ha. 
its so funny, how easy i clam up. when its time to talk about negative. i rather you fade in the distance, i rather us laugh and joke and remmeber whats so sweet no matter how bitter this pill is tasting now.. but im such romeo when im in love. i LOVE YOU ROSALIE, I LOVE YOU JULIET. I LOVE YOU JOSE, I LOVE YOU JULIO. abd its not to hear it back, but i have to say it, i have to hear it out in the open, and feel that... butterfly affect in our timeline. i want someonr to slow dance with, dammit. to dark love songs why is that so hard to obtain, to keep. everything is so superficial now

God, give me good memories to have to this classic album. give me love and give me respect and give me the awareness to be content in the slow tunes as i am with the fast tunes.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## Golden Rose

This is one of the most gorgeous love songs I've ever known.
The author is Tuomas Holopainen whom I strongly suspect is an INFP 4w5 sx-dom.






Every time I listen to it, my feelings just dance around and become a warm, magical, pulsating blanket.


----------



## Superfluous

B:


----------



## StarFollowed

))


----------



## StarFollowed

This describes me as a child:







My favorite lyric:

"I put my soul in what I do."

)


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## cinnabun

I adore this song ♥, it describes me perfectly (except for having a tight grip on reality lol). I feel like this is a 7w6 sx song. The 6 is really obvious: she's keeping a "comfortable distance" from anyone, not taking a chance, because "none of it was worth the risk". 

The 7 is more apparent in the video IMO, distracting her lonely self with fun and excitement: going out on casual dates, going to concerts, pretending that everything is fine when, actually, everything is so far from fine. There's also a 4 fix in it too, with the emotional intensity of the song, and the all-consuming misery that she's allowed herself to be swallowed whole by. 

It's just such a beautiful and wonderful song, especially when you have that super crazy, but awesome, overwhelming sensation of: OMG! I RELATE TO THIS! (ﾟヮﾟ) ♥


----------



## cinnabun

Holy shit, this man is incredibly talented. His voice is beautiful, as is his powerful lyrics. Listening to him makes me feel melancholic  (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ) ♥


----------



## nichya

randoms


----------



## nichya




----------



## nichya

tots random


----------



## nichya

one of my favs )


----------



## nichya

I should stop flooding here, I don't even have anything in mind, totally rolling random xD seems like I hold sx/sp songs dear to my heart but any sx song makes my heart skip a beat and I love it. sx/soc 8 XSTP?


----------



## Golden Rose

@nichya
Taylor Momsen is ISFP 4w3 sx/sp, don't forget how sexual fours are inside out 8s. 
Se and a strong 8 fix make it all seem even more aggressive and full of rage.

*:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ *:・ﾟ✧ 






*
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am home again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am whole again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am young again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am fun again

However far away I will always love you
However long I stay I will always love you
Whatever words I say I will always love you
I will always love you

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am free again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am clean again

However far away I will always love you
However long I stay I will always love you
Whatever words I say I will always love you
I will always love you*


----------



## nichya

@Hotaru

) I would agree that fours are inside out 8s, my raging moments are especially telling

Oh I have no idea about Taylor Momsen's personality and this song is much different than -make me wanna die- for example which I would agree very sx/sp and heavily 4 (also speaks to me). I was referring to the song -going to hell- and video itself, to me it is hella yea Se and 8 ) Se of a XSTP (or maybe Se and 8 raging gives off STP) and the sx/soc deviant

I am a regular 4w5 but my 8 comes off too strong when I am raging, the intensity of a 4 raging is unbelievable.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Rinnay said:


>


Oh, I haven't listened to this artist but someone recommended that song to me and I like this cover of it:





Though this song makes me think of Sp, because it's like they're trying to hold on to a dying connection for self-sustainment/security. Pretty sad song.


----------



## cinnabun

Kink said:


> Oh, I haven't listened to this artist but someone recommended that song to me and I like this cover of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though this song makes me think of Sp, because it's like they're trying to hold on to a dying connection for self-sustainment/security. Pretty sad song.


I think it's sx/sp. To me the song is about him clinging onto a past relationship, one that he's not quite over, and he's reminicing about the good and the poisonous times (͡๏̯͡๏). He wishes he could relive those times, because their relationship was powerful and full of passion. He's so caught up in the past that he doesn't know how to let go, and even though the love had fizzled out, he'd still go back in a heartbeat even though he know he shouldn't. ♥.


----------



## Animal

*I've got no patience for this
Your philosophies twist
And mess my mind up*

*I've know truth and its face
Its the cruelest embrace
And you think you taste it*

This is what you want
This is what you need
This is what you want
Beg for free

*You see, I've walked on that floor
And I've walked it before
You could even crawl it

I've been through the strangest of mazes
Somewhat self induced hazes
I got through
*
(And now back to you..)

This is what you want
This is what you need
This is what you want
Beg for free

*Because you're safe now
While hearts are cold
You just wait until dust turns to gold*

I've got no patience for you
Because you've lied and misconstrued
You've led us on

Because you're safe now
While hearts are cold
You just wait until dust turns to gold

----------------------------------------------------------------------


Seriously, there are only two options:

1. Jeff Martin read my mind.
2. Jeff Martin fell in love with the same Sp6 that I did.



SPOT. ON. I was going to write a song but damn, what else could I possibly say?


----------



## DAPHNE XO

@Animal - <3
Love this song.


----------



## nichya

Animal said:


> Seriously, there are only two options:
> 
> 1. Jeff Martin read my mind.
> 2. Jeff Martin fell in love with the same Sp6 that I did.
> 
> SPOT. ON. I was going to write a song but damn, what else could I possibly say?


Sigh...sp strong 6s


----------



## cinnabun

Animal said:


> *I've got no patience for this
> Your philosophies twist
> And mess my mind up*
> 
> *I've know truth and its face
> Its the cruelest embrace
> And you think you taste it*
> 
> This is what you want
> This is what you need
> This is what you want
> Beg for free
> 
> *You see, I've walked on that floor
> And I've walked it before
> You could even crawl it
> 
> I've been through the strangest of mazes
> Somewhat self induced hazes
> I got through
> *
> (And now back to you..)
> 
> This is what you want
> This is what you need
> This is what you want
> Beg for free
> 
> *Because you're safe now
> While hearts are cold
> You just wait until dust turns to gold*
> 
> I've got no patience for you
> Because you've lied and misconstrued
> You've led us on
> 
> Because you're safe now
> While hearts are cold
> You just wait until dust turns to gold
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Seriously, there are only two options:
> 
> 1. Jeff Martin read my mind.
> 2. Jeff Martin fell in love with the same Sp6 that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> SPOT. ON. I was going to write a song but damn, what else could I possibly say?


I'm guessing you love this song? :tongue: XD


----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## cinnabun

_Shadows settle on the place, that you left._
_Our minds are troubled by the emptiness._
_Destroy the middle, it's a waste of time._
_From the perfect start to the finish line._
_
_
_And if you're still breathing, you're the lucky ones._
_'Cause most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs._
_Setting fire to our insides for fun_
_Collecting names of the lovers that went wrong_
_The lovers that went wrong._
_
_
_We are the reckless,_
_We are the wild youth_
_Chasing visions of our futures_
_One day we'll reveal the truth_
_That one will die before he gets there.

*♥*_










I've been very musical and inspired lately, it's awesome:kitteh:.

(Sx 7 song by far).


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal

If your instinct's always right
How about I step aside?
And let you do your thing again

If there's nothing that can fool you
How come you're all alone?
Anything can happen now

When you close your little eyes
They will plunder all your dreams
And take away your teddy bear

I guess you fucked it up
I guess you fucked it up this time

Monkey see and monkey do
Now what a fool are you
To do just what they told you to?

And now you know how roles can change
You used to be so out of range
From anything that brought you down

Every time you go to sleep
You get to feel how this runs so deep
Makes nightmares out of pretty dreams

I guess you fucked it up
I guess you fucked it up this time

I just wish there was something
That you could say
That could make me care again

Something that would make me want to get you out of this
But there is really nothing left
Of anything we've had

So now you're on your own
So now you're all alone
Just like you always wanted it to be

No one to tell you how to think
No one to tell you when to stop
No one to tell you when to think about the fact that you fucked up
That you fucked up
About the fact that you fucked up
That you fucked up
About the fact that you fucked up
That you fucked up again

They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
They're in control now and there's nothing you can do
Nothing you can do
Nothing you can do
Nothing you can do


----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## Dakris




----------



## angelcarnivore

*Obsession- Jan Johnston*
Gonna be your obsession
Gonna be what you're living for, can't live without
Gonna be your obsession
Gonna be the only thing you think about
I'll be like your reflection
You'll find that you'll never get rid of me
I'll make a strong impression
Gonna bring you to your knees

I'm gonna mess you up so bad
I'm gonna drive you completely crazy
Be the best thing you ever had
I'll make you love me
I'll make you love me

Gonna be your obsession
You're gonna think of nothing
Nothing but my touch
Gonna be your obsession
Gonna be addicted to me like a drug
Gonna get your attention
I'm gonna make sure that you're in too deep
That will be my perception
Gonna give it all to me

I'm gonna mess you up so bad
I'm gonna drive you completely crazy
Be the best thing you ever had
I'll make you love me
I'll make you love me

You're gonna crave
The taste of my kiss
The touch of my fingertips
Don't even try to resist

Gonna be your obsession
Gonna bring you to your knees

I'm gonna wreck your best laid plans
I'll make it so you just can't escape me
Be the best thing you ever had
I'll make you love me
I'll make you love me

I'm gonna mess you up so bad
I'm gonna drive you completely crazy
Be the best thing you ever had
I'll make you love me
I'll make you love me

_3x2 SX, totes.
_


----------



## galactic collision

The song in my signature.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## cinnabun

I'm really starting to love this band, their passion and intensity is shown through their heart-warming (or usually heart-breaking) lyrics lol. I think they're sexual 7 band with a 4 fix, and the 4 is more evident in this song.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## Golden Rose

*♥♥♥♥♥*


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

"You've got that james dean, daydream look in your eyes."

Ahhhh good stuff.


----------



## Sygma

Who's down (not literally as of now) for some dirty dancing with a frenchman ? come on you know you want to


----------



## Animal

All my friends tell me I should move on
I'm lying in the ocean singing your song
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ahhh
That's how you sang it
Loving you forever can't be wrong
Even though you're not here, won't move on
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ahhh
That's how we played it

And there's no remedy for memory
Your face is like a melody
It won't leave my head
Your soul is haunting me and telling me that everything is fine
But I wish I was dead

Every time I close my eyes
it's like a dark paradise
No one compares to you
I'm scared that you won't be waiting on the other side
Every time I close my eyes
it's like a dark paradise
No one compares to you
I'm scared that you won't be waiting on the other side

All my friends ask me why I stay strong
Tell 'em when you find true love, it lives on
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ahhh
That's why I stay here

And there's no remedy for memory
your face is like a melody
It won't leave my head
Your soul is haunting me 
and telling me that everything is fine
But I wish I was dead

Every time I close my eyes
it's like a dark paradise
No one compares to you
I'm scared that you won't be waiting on the other side
Every time I close my eyes
it's like a dark paradise
No one compares to you
But there's no you
except in my dreams tonight

Oh-oh-oh-oh-hah-hah-hah-hah.
I don't want to wake up from this tonight
Oh-oh-oh-oh-hah-hah-hah-hah.
I don't want to wake up from this tonight

There's no relief, I see you in my sleep
And everybody's rushing me
but I can feel you touching me
There's no release, I feel you in my dreams
Telling me I'm fine

Every time I close my eyes, it's like a dark paradise 
No one compares to you
I'm scared that you won't be waiting on the other side 

Every time I close my eyes, it's like a dark paradise. 
No one compares to you
But there's no you, except in my dreams tonight

Oh-oh-oh-oh-hah-hah-hah-hah
I don't want to wake up from this tonight 
Oh-oh-oh-oh-hah-hah-hah-hah
I don't want to wake up from this tonight


________________

Ugh this is how I woke up this morning exactly.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Oh, this song seems Sx to me. Don't think I (or anyone else) posted it already:


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## HARVA

"Everything I want • Everything I need • I found in you
No matter what they say • I'm gonna find a way • To be with you
Take me to your place of sweet love • Do you realize what you do to me?"


----------



## Golden Rose

*I'm a high school lover, and you're my favorite flavor
Love is all, all my soul
You're my playground love

Yet my hands are shaking
I feel my body remains, time's no matter, I'm on fire
On the playground, love.

You're the piece of gold the flashes on my soul.
Extra time, on the ground.
You're my playground love.

Anytime, anywhere,
You're my playground love.*


----------



## nichya

You know time crawls on when you're waiting for the song to start
So dance alone to the beat of your heart
Hey young blood
Doesn't it feel like our time is running out?


----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Kintsugi

@_Vajra_

Hold your candle up. <3


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Golden Rose

*Come away with me in the night
Come away with me
And I will write you a song

Come away with me on a bus
Come away where they can't tempt us, with their lies

I want to walk with you
On a cloudy day
In fields where the yellow grass grows knee-high
So won't you try to come

Come away with me and we'll kiss
On a mountaintop
Come away with me
And I'll never stop loving you

And I want to wake up with the rain
Falling on a tin roof
While I'm safe there in your arms
So all I ask is for you
To come away with me in the night
Come away with me*


----------



## Rala

SX/SP:


----------



## Ninjaws

Lol.


----------



## Golden Rose

I love this song, it always spoke to me. So I'm posting all of the different versions I fancy.


----------



## Golden Rose

*Words like violence
Break the silence
Come crashing in
Into my little world
Painful to me
Pierce right through me
Can't you understand
Oh my little girl

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm*


----------



## Animal

"Ungodly Hour"

Don't talk, don't say a thing
Cause your eyes they tell me more, than your words
Don't go, don't leave me now
Cause they say the best way out, is through

And I am short on words knowing what's occurred
She begins to leave because of me

Her back is now much heavier
I wish that I could carry her
But this is our ungodly hour

And I know you're leaving now
Cause I held on to my way tightly
And stay still, until you know
Tomorrow finds the best way out, is through

And I am short on words knowing what's occurred
She begins to leave because of me

Her back is now much heavier
I wish that I could carry her
But this is our ungodly hour
Ungodly hour
Ungodly hour

And I am short on words knowing what's occurred
She begins to leave because of me

Her back is now much heavier
I wish that I could carry her
But this is our ungodly hour
Ungodly hour
Ungodly hour

Her back is now much heavier
I wish that I could carry her
But this is our ungodly hour


----------



## Animal

"You Oughta Know"

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you
I wish nothing but the best for you both
An older version of me
Is she perverted like me
Would she go down on you in a theatre
Does she speak eloquently
And would she have your baby
I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, till you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
Are you thinking of me when you fuck her?

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, til you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

'cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me
And I'm not gonna fade
As soon as you close your eyes and you know it
And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
I hope you feel it...well can you feel it

Well, I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## nichya

creeping the old posts :3 I need Moaar moaar s music


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Donovan

here's a few that i recently had the urge to put burn (along with a few others): 
mutemath: reset





ludovico einaudi: a fuoco





david nueve: treasure falls





mumford & sons: dustbowl dance




--this song has a build-up like all the rest, but it tells a story of a solid stance born out of the trial in life one was allotted, and how the transgression was too great to walk away from. very passionate. 

slipknot: wait and bleed




--anger and a feeling of letting loose, as if it was actually okay to do... i'm usually not a fan of "screaming music", but if it follows a rhythm, a rise and fall, and applies to the lyrics, it's actually very powerful. 

sigur ros: valtari




--just... enveloping. like a whisp of something better has brought its atmosphere around you. the way rain feels, or how it becomes still and heavy and motionless, before a storm.
--though, this seems to be a different version...


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Animal

Time, it needs time to win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there

Love, only love can bring back your love someday
I will be there, I will be there


Fight, babe, I'll fight to win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there

Love, only love can break down the wall someday
I will be there, I will be there


If we go again all the way from the start
I would try to change the things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong that I can't get through
Is there really no chance to start once again? I'm loving you


Try, baby, try to trust in my love again
I will be there, I will be there

Love, our love just shouldn't be thrown away
I will be there, I will be there


If we'd go again, all the way from the start
I would try to change the things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong that I can't get through
Is there really no chance to start once again?


If we'd go again, all the way from the start
I would try to change the things that killed our love
Yes, I've hurt your pride, and I know what you've been through
You should give me a chance, this can't be the end


I'm still loving you
I'm still loving you
I'm still loving you
I need your love
I'm still loving you
Still loving you, baby

Still loving you
I need your love
I'm still loving you
I need your love

I'm still loving you
I need your love
I need your love


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

Best.. song..ever


----------



## Superfluous

This was one of the many songs you would tweak the lyrics a little, and sing to me, with guitar, right before bed. It was corny, you would subsititue my middle name for Julia. "Jos-a-lynnn" sounded a little nicer but maybe its because I favor you over John Lennon's vocals haha. I called it the "Pisces" song.. You were teaching me the ukulele JUST so I could play this song. Anyways, this song is one of the reasons why The White Album is flawless.

_Half of what I say is meaningless
But I say it just to reach you, Julia.

Julia, Julia, oceanchild, calls me
So I sing a song of love, Julia
Julia, seashell eyes, windy smile, calls me
So I sing a song of love, Julia.

Her hair of floating sky is shimmering, glimmering
In the sun

Julia, Julia, morning moon, hug me
So I sing a song of love, Julia.

When I cannot sing my heart
I can only speak my mind, Julia.

Julia, sleeping sand, silent cloud, hug me
So I sing a song of love, Julia.

Hum hum hum hum, calls me
So I sing a song of love, Julia, Julia, Julia._


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This song makes me want to die and come back as a lich king and kill everybody.


----------



## Animal




----------



## DAPHNE XO

If you want my sloppy seconds, please, do help yourself. I ain't hatin', and I wish the two of you a long and prosperous relationship.

(That's if you can get past all the crazy first. LOL.) 

;D


----------



## Golden Rose

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 

On a different note:






:kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## kismetie




----------



## Kore




----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Currently listening to this.


----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## knife

> There is whiskey in the water
> And there is death upon the vine
> There is fear in the eyes of your father
> And there is "Yours" and there is "Mine"
> There is a desert veiled in pavement
> And there's a city of seven hills
> And all our debris flows to the ocean
> To meet again, I hope it will
> 
> How could something so fair
> Be so cruel
> When this black sun revolved
> Around you
> 
> There is an answer in a question
> And there is hope within despair
> And there is beauty in a failure
> And there are depths beyond compare
> There is a role of a lifetime
> And there's a song yet to be sung
> And there's a dumpster in the driveway
> Of all the plans that came undone
> 
> How could something so fair
> Be so cruel
> When this black sun revolved
> Around you
> How could something so fair
> Be so cruel
> When this black sun revolved
> Around you
> 
> There is whiskey in the water
> And there is death upon the vine
> And there is grace within forgiveness
> But it's so hard for me to find
> 
> How could something so fair
> Be so cruel
> When this black sun revolved
> Around you
> How could something so fair
> Be so cruel
> When this black sun revolved
> Around you​


----------



## star tripper

Even more powerful in context with the album.


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Rala




----------



## Superfluous

_Ooh, I've been dirt
And I don't care
Ooh, I been dirt
And I don't care

Cause I'm burningg inside
I'm just a yearning inside 
And I'm just a fire o' life

Ooh, I been hurt
And I don't care
Ooh, I been hurt
And I don't care

Cause I been burning inside
I'm just dreaming this life
And do you feel it? 
Said do you feel it when you touch me?
I said do you feel it when you touch me?

There's a fire, well there's a fire inside
It was just burning inside
Yeah alright
Burning, just dreaming
Just dreaming 
Just dreaming
..._

As @KindOfBlue06 has wisely said ,this whole album screams sexual 7 but I don't think anyone really gets my spirit was practically conceived to this fucking track. , 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal

So relaxed right now


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


>


I personally like Robb's voice more.


----------



## Animal

Rala said:


> I personally like Robb's voice more.


Mmm I love it 


This is kind of bittersweet.. kicking up this old post puts things in perspective...

.. its amazing how deeply and how long fours are willing to suffer over someone who breaks their heart every day ...

>.<


It's nice to listen to it and know I am free now  but I can't help feeling a bit jolted by how.. far I went.. for how long. AUGUST 2014! That's a long time ago. I spiraled down so hard. I guess I should be happy that he doesn't have this power over me anymore, but it hurts watching my past self, helpless and trapped in this nightmare..


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


> Mmm I love it
> 
> 
> This is kind of bittersweet.. kicking up this old post puts things in perspective...
> 
> .. its amazing how deeply and how long fours are willing to suffer over someone who breaks their heart every day ...
> 
> >.<
> 
> 
> It's nice to listen to it and know I am free now  but I can't help feeling a bit jolted by how.. far I went.. for how long. AUGUST 2014! That's a long time ago. I spiraled down so hard. I guess I should be happy that he doesn't have this power over me anymore, but it hurts watching my past self, helpless and trapped in this nightmare..


Ah, sorry, screwed up there :dispirited:

I hear you because, damn, I am exactly in that place right now where you used to be. How do you know for sure you broke free for real? I get the illusion that I finally did sometimes, just to have it coming back like a boomerang. I am glad to hear that, though, and, btw, it's never a bad idea to comfort one of your old selves whenever you get the chance, whenever these such feelings come back. And next I would say that is probably the reason you encountered them again because it's a lot easier than saying its my fault XD


----------



## Animal

Rala said:


> Ah, sorry, screwed up there :dispirited:
> 
> I hear you because, damn, I am exactly in that place right now where you used to be. How do you know for sure you broke free for real? I get the illusion that I finally did sometimes, just to have it coming back like a boomerang. I am glad to hear that, though, and, btw, it's never a bad idea to comfort one of your old selves whenever you get the chance, whenever these such feelings come back. And next I would say that is probably the reason you encountered them again because it's a lot easier than saying its my fault XD


Oh don't worry, you didn't screw up at all  I am not particularly good at 'blocking things out...' I actually was looking through this thread just the other day and thinking about something similar, but I didn't go that far back.

How I know: it's a long story. When I love someone they become "part of me," and it's not something I can just shut off.. it's like shutting off a real part of myself, which would cost me my own passion and feelings... I can't do that. But.. I have been through something like this before and I know myself well. I know when I've reached the point when there is 'no turning back' in terms of my actions and 'being under someone's thumb...' 

There's a clear separation between having hope for a future with this person, and being willing and desperate to work toward that - and knowing that they meant something to me, but there is no future. I have "known" that intellectually for a long time, and I kept trying to persuade my heart, but I think that reality finally hit me deeply, internally... due to some cathartic events that kicked up old trauma. It was a 'phoenix' moment.. everything burned and I was reborn. Of course, I am reborn from my own ashes, so there are still remnants of this experience, sewn into the fiber of my being, and I don't expect that to ever change - since nobody I have truly loved has ever fully left my heart.. but I do know , from knowing my own patterns, that I've reached a point where any thought of trying to make this work has been wiped from existence. There is NO going back, and if I ever have any inkling of feeling guilty about that or feeling like maybe I was too abrupt, something else happens that reminds me why I just... can't. With some people, I have lost the person I love.... with him, I would lose myself. Completely. If we were together. And that... can't happen. I only have one life, and I am here to be myself and no other.


----------



## StarFollowed

Open to interpretation:


----------



## Daeva

Sx Shaman, this group...







* *





Dark night, there is no light
In the realm of the black magic man
Soul's flight into the cold blight
Of the destroyer's magic land

Poor man, whose spirits are stronger
They're the ones who will reign
You're struggles are in vain

Blind man, you're suckin' your own blood
Soon black magic's dying
You'd better start crying

Blind man, you're suckin' your own blood
Soon black magic's dying
You better start crying

Throw out your evil desire
The dark king's kingdom is
Made out of mire

Throw out your evil desire
The dark king's kingdom is
Made out of mire

Keep on for the kingdom of light
There is no darkness, there is no night


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Dalton




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

Damn. I should make a mix out of these. Intensity til you drop!


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

^ muahahaa


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Father of Dragons

Oh my god, this song. Her voice just melts me. <3






I love the chorus in this one as well:


----------



## Daeva




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Animal




----------



## mangodelic psycho

^though not sure if this one is sx music or 7 music ;P


----------



## 999




----------



## Daeva

Beautiful Live version..

_Go With The Flow_
*Queens of the Stone Age
*


----------



## cinnabun

This song is literally me when I'm pissed. It's my inner Rhonda coming out <3.


----------



## Blue Soul

I can feel the thunder that’s breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you


----------



## 999




----------



## Animal




----------



## CaptSwan

After a well-deserved rest, I feel like a whole new man; and, tonight's events are living proof of it


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

"Familiar Taste Of Poison"

Drink the wine, my darling, you said
Take your time, consume all of it
But the roses were only to drain my inspiration
The promises were spoiled before they left your lips and...

[CHORUS:]
I breathe you in again just to feel you
Underneath my skin, holding on to
The sweet escape is always laced with a familiar taste of poison

I tell myself that you're no good for me
I wish you well, but desire never leaves
I could fight this til the end
But maybe I don't want to win

[CHORUS]

I don't wanna be saved, I don't wanna be sober
I want you on my mind, in my dreams behind these eyes
And I won't wake up, no not this time.

[CHORUS]

A familiar taste of poison




---

Note:
I am not ready to type this artist as Sx 4 before exploring her more. But this sentiment is very Sx 4. Masochism... scathing awareness of what's wrong with her for feeling this way... attachment to feelings.. bare desire... "you can win" .. really all of it. Most people can relate to this sentiment, but for some of us, this is more of a baseline than others... like a disease inside yourself that you can't extract. It may wax and wane, but sometimes there's a feeling that this is just the way you are.


----------



## Animal

* *




@Boogie man


----------



## Animal




----------



## fawning

You can't convince me for one second these writers aren't sx/x.

Brett Anderson is like a 3w4 sx/so? as is this song.







* *






> Won't someone give me a gun?
> Oh, it's for my brother.
> Well he writes a line, wrote right down my spine, said:
> 'Oh, do you believe in love there?'
> 
> So slow down, slow down
> You're taking me over.
> and so we drown, so we drown
> Stop taking me over.
> 
> Won't someone give me some fun?
> As the skin flies all around us.
> We kiss in his room to a popular tune
> Oh, real drowners.





And Courtney Taylor Taylor is, shit. Are you allowed to just be sx because I seriously wonder. I suppose he might be sx/sp. He's a 7w6 right? But I haven't seen _Dig_ yet so what do I know.







* *






> Hey, I said you were Godless then
> It seems like you're a soulless friend.
> As thoughtless as you were back then,
> I swear that you are Godless.
> 
> Hey, I guess you're lonely, when
> I gave, you only took, So then
> It's stranger then its ever been.
> I guess it's what you wanted.
> 
> Of late, it seems that
> lonely I will be.
> I beg, I bleed,
> but this is all that I've gotten.
> 
> Hey, as for today, my friend,
> To hope that you could ever bend,
> I swear you are, I swear you are,
> I swear that you are Godless.
> 
> Hey, I said you're Godless then.
> Hey, and you're a soulless friend,
> Hey, I said you're Godless and
> I swear, I swear
> 
> You're Godless.





And a definite 4w5 sx/sp in unhealthy lust.







* *






> Oh it's opening time down on Fascination Street
> so let's cut the conversation and get out for a bit
> because I feel it all fading
> and I'm paling and I'm begging
> to drag you down with me
> to kick the last nail in
> yeah I like you in that
> like I like you to scream
> but if you open your mouth
> then I can't be responsible for
> quite what goes in
> or to care what comes out
> so just pull on your hair
> just pull on your pout
> and let's move to the beat
> like we know that it's over
> if you slip going under
> slip over my shoulder
> so just pull on your face
> just pull on your feet
> and let's hit opening time
> down on Fascination Street.
> 
> So pull on your hair
> pull on your pout
> cut the conversation
> just open your mouth
> pull on your face
> pull on your feet
> and let's hit opening time
> down on Fascination Street.


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Animal

"Cathartik"


Try to change


I never wanted to be a simple man
I'd rather live all my days as a lion
Than a thousand as a lamb
I only wanted to see
What would happen to me
If I followed the road that leads to the palace we all seek


Did you come here lamenting what you missed
Overcome and seduced by this
The beautiful abyss
What did you come here to see
What are you trying to be
You're like a shadow that swallows life
Now you're crawling over me


The time's come again
Its nearing the end
But I feel no shame
Do you feel the same
Because I know I'll be alright
If i make it through tonight
Well i swear I'll try to change
Once again


Try to change


Innocence is a face that always lies
Innocence is a wish for some
But it's something I can't buy
What are you trying to prove
So many mountains to move
And all your demons are heaven sent
My lost cathartik friend


Try to change


----------



## Daeva




----------



## Animal




----------



## Kito




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Animal




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Bunny

I think a lot of her music is sx/sp :imo:
I've also come to the conclusion that most of the songs I love are sx/sp.
Which would be obvious but still.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## cinnabun

Wytch said:


> I think a lot of her music is sx/sp :imo:




I agree. Some of my favourites from her are:


----------



## Bunny

Rinnie said:


> I agree. Some of my favourites from her are:
> 
> -


S&M is one of my absolute favourites too and the other two are just as awesome as well.
Although I have so many favourites of hers :3

A few others I listen to frequently:
Put in a spoiler to not take up too much room.

* *






























Rehab is especially sx/sp.


----------



## Bunny

Meg Myers music feels sx/sp a lot of the time to me too & she writes most of her music.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Rihanna... her music is overall kinda bland to me, but I did listen to this song a few times:


----------



## Rala

I love this perfect woman.


----------



## Rala

I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna
My mind’s about to slip, I wanna wanna get down
Another round, please
Gimme a microphone cause I wanna get loud, so so loud, yeah
You probably think that I am crazy lately
but I just wanna be your slave pretty baby
Down on my knees like a nun, please save me
I wanna have it, I wanna wanna have it, oh oh

You know I’m gonna gonna get you
The world’s a tiny place, there’s nowhere you can hide
I know you’re gonna gonna love me
My guns are loaded and I got you in my sight
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
(oh oh oh oh-oh)
I know you wanna wanna
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna

Come out, come out and play
Like clickety clack, clickety clack, yeah
You’ll be my ricochet, you’re gonna hit me right back, hit me right back, yeah
And you will beg me til you’re crazy, baby
and I’m just gonna tell ya maybe, maybe
Oh I just love it when you’re misbehaving
I wanna have it, I wanna wanna have it, oh oh.

You know I’m gonna gonna get you
The world’s a tiny place, there’s nowhere you can hide
I know you’re gonna gonna love me
My guns are loaded and I got you in my sight
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
(oh oh oh oh-oh)
I know you wanna wanna
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna

I keep on chasing, you keep on running
And I don’t know why, why, why, why
I’m like a vulture, and you’re my victim
I catch you every time, time, time, time

You know I’m gonna gonna get you
The world’s a tiny place, there’s nowhere you can hide
I know you’re gonna gonna love me
My guns are loaded and I got you in my sight
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
(oh oh oh oh-oh)
I know you wanna wanna
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna

You know I’m gonna gonna get you
The world’s a tiny place, there’s nowhere you can hide
I know you’re gonna gonna love me
My guns are loaded and I got you in my sight
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
(oh oh oh oh-oh)
I know you wanna wanna
(yeah yeah oh oh oh)
Swallow my bullets
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna
I know you wanna wanna


----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Animal

Wytch said:


>


Ahh these are amazing..
@infinity paradox
you might like


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Ace Face

Luke Skywalker said:


>


Good one. I like the Ben Gibbard/Feist version the best.


----------



## Ace Face

Rinnie said:


>


I love this one, too. They have a lot of good ones. And Miss Gunn is rawr <3


----------



## Rala

You are the sun
You are the only one
My heart is blue
My heart is blue for you
Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen
Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen

You are the sun
You are the only one
You are so cool
You are so rock and roll

Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen
Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen
Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen
Be my, be my, be my little rock and roll queen

You are the sun
You are the only one
You are so cool
It's all so rock and roll


----------



## Golden Rose

*I need to feel your body moving on me.

You must be an illusion.
Can I see through you?

And now we lay this close
Catching measures of the pulse.*


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Ace Face said:


> Good one. I like the Ben Gibbard/Feist version the best.


It reminds me of those two other songs.


----------



## Ace Face

@Luke Skywalker

Nights in White Satin is one of my all time favorites :3 We need to talk music more often methinks.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Ace Face said:


> @Luke Skywalker
> 
> Nights in White Satin is one of my all time favorites :3 We need to talk music more often methinks.


Who knew ^.^ 

I used to tune in to the classic rock station, lie down on the floor and sing it away in the afternoons.


----------



## Bunny

Distortions said:


> Rihanna... her music is overall kinda bland to me, but I did listen to this song a few times:


:shrugs: What can I say, I even like some of Britney Spears' music too.
That is a good song and I like Eminem as well, my music taste is pretty wide.

On another note, I'll try not to post too much of Meg lol but I honestly love most of her songs.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Wytch said:


> :shrugs: What can I say, I even like some of Britney Spears' music too.
> That is a good song and I like Eminem as well, my music taste is pretty wide.


Fair enough yeah. I like Eminem's music in general too. 

Hm, Meg. Haven't heard her before but doesn't seem bad so far.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Daf25

Pretty sure Alex Kapranos is sx/so


----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal




----------



## Animal

original:


----------



## Animal

@Joy In The Dance
Thank you for introducing me to that amazing song <3


----------



## infinity paradox

I really enjoyed "Holy" by PVRIS, it was my first time hearing it.

Also... you had me at Feist AND Ben Gibbard, considering I'd be had by either one separately..
@Animal the Meg Myers one is very raw


----------



## infinity paradox

@Animal I love "I Put a Spell on You" but the original is so messily good...






However, I think they did it best:


----------



## Golden Rose

*
I can't believe life's so complex
When I just wanna' sit here and watch you undress
This is love that I'm feeling
Does it have to be a life full of dread?
I wanna' chase you round the table, I wanna' touch your head
This is love that I'm feeling
I can't believe that the axis turns on suffering
When you taste so good
I can't believe that the axis turns on suffering
While my head burns
This is love that I'm feeling
Even in the summer, even in the spring
You can never get too much of a wonderful thing

You're the only story that I never told
You're my dirty little secret, wanna' keep you so
Come on out, come on over, help me forget
Keep the walls from falling on me, tumbling in
- This is love that I'm feeling *


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Golden Rose

@Animal @infinity paradox

This is my favorite version of I Put a Spell on You











No matter the version, no matter if it's intense jazz or tormented industrial, this song is pure sex.


----------



## Animal

@Wildest Rose
I couldn't hear the first one..
@Wildest Rose @infinity paradox


----------



## Animal

@_Surreal Snake_
Speaking of tears for fears, I love this cover of "mad world"


----------



## Animal

dedicated to @Wildest Rose


----------



## Golden Rose

Animal said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=114361" target="_blank">Wildest Rose</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> I couldn't hear the first one..
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=114361" target="_blank">Wildest Rose</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=69837" target="_blank">infinity paradox</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


Oh hell no, that's my favorite version of all time:






How about now?






This is kind of my anthem, isn't it?


----------



## Animal

@_Wildest Rose_
It works this time, and yes, it is your anthem. Also, the song 'titanium' is your anthem I think.  I don't want to speak for you but.. that sentiment really reminds me of how you operate. 



Also, on another topic I found the version I liked. Dedicated to @Sun Daeva :,(


----------



## Golden Rose

Animal said:


> dedicated to <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=114361" target="_blank">Wildest Rose</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


Always loved this song, covered it too. Planning to record it eventually.

Resilience and strength. <3






This one is for you, it made me think of you.
Mostly because your singing is so haunting that I couldn't help but cry the first time I really heard it, remember?I hope that someday my own music will have such a powerful effect on you, him, the universe. I'm almost ready to let you hear it! It's actually a huge milestone for me, to finally share it all again after years.

Oh and this song is sung by a 974 (or 947 perhaps) which is some added perk


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Animal

Wildest Rose said:


> Always loved this song, covered it too. Planning to record it eventually.
> 
> Resilience and strength. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for you, it made me think of you.
> Mostly because your singing is so haunting that I couldn't help but cry the first time I really heard it, remember?I hope that someday my own music will have such a powerful effect on you, him, the universe. I'm almost ready to let you hear it! It's actually a huge milestone for me, to finally share it all again after years.
> 
> Oh and this song is sung by a 974 (or 947 perhaps) which is some added perk


Awww :,)

It meant so much to me that you cried and were touched <3 I can't wait to hear yours !!!


----------



## infinity paradox

"Alone, we are All Øne"

Thank you, sensei @Animal  ;P


----------



## Animal

@_Sun Daeva_
I dedicate this song to our conversation about my past ;D


----------



## Animal

..just because


----------



## Animal

..just because part II


----------



## Animal

* *





Who I was before is meaningless
Yeah, I killed him good there's nothing left
I'm nothing without you
I'm tired of living a lie
Pretending that I deserve your call
Sometimes I'm truly surprised
You've kept me alive
This long
I will be your love
Holding you close to my heart
And forever I will endeavor to show
Oh, That I will be your love
And I won't let go
Now that I know you well
I've tried to make it alone
I can't atone for this spell
I will be your love
Holding you close to my heart
And forever I will endeavor to show
I'm nothing without you







* *





This song is likely about God, and his faith, but the record industry wanted that to be kept hidden so it wouldn't scare fans away. So it's wrapped up in a love song. Listen closely and you'll see that several early Carney songs are like this ^_^

-supernerd fandom


----------



## Blue Soul

Did you ever really stare at me?

Like I stared at you?


----------



## Animal

don't mess with 1 fixers


----------



## Animal

don't mess with 1 fixers part II



* *





VAST LYRICS

"Dirty Hole"

I saw the grave stones
I saw nine year old boys
Somehow I knew
They hated me
You can live as long as you want to live

Lately all I want is to be in your hole

Sleep without a dream 
As cold as it seems
It's my destiny
How many men have been
In your sacred hole

(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men)
(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men)

As I spread her thighs
My life flashes before my eyes
Soothing, disturbing
I'm intoxicated with fear

How many men have died
In your dirty hole
How many lay dead
How many men lay dead
From this killing hole

(How many dead men god)
(How many dead men god)


----------



## Animal

* *





I don't believe you when you say 
That you don't know what you want.
I try to understand why you. 
Are never happy? 
You live your life in fantasy, 
And glass cathedrals.
Why don't you come down from your cloud 
And face reality?

I want, I love, I need, I breathe, 
I lust, I trust, I cheat, I bleed... 

Behind the walls they built for you. 
You live your orchestrated life 
Inside your heart you know it's wrong. 
But you can't stop it. 
Your soul it longs for something more. 
But you can't find it. 
And so you blame me for it all 
And choose another. 

I want, I love, I need, I breathe, 
I lust, I trust, I cheat, I bleed...




From an Sx dom to an Sx last... ?


----------



## Animal

* *





I recall the scent of you when everything was fine
I remember all the words stuck inside my mind
Cause all the promises were nothing else but lies
I don't have to look at you to see it in your eyes


I see right through you
Everything's broken
I see right through you
Everything's gone


Everytime I close my eyes I picture you inside
Though I know I've lost it all, forever you'll be mine
But all the fears inside lme left me with your lies
I just have to look at you to see it in your eyes


I see right through you
Everything's broken
I see right through you
Everything's gone


Now I'm leaving this behind
I'll erase you from my mind
You were never meant to be mine




Sounds like triple-reactive lyrics.


----------



## Animal

* *





Be, I wanna be
Just like you, what you do I want too
Bleed, I'm gonna bleed
To belong I would give all you need

I would give my life to get some rest
But I'll do anything that Simon says...
"Throw your hands in the air
Wave 'em around like you just don't care"

Reap, I wanna reap
Everything that you sow I will keep
Creep, I'm gonna creep
And I'll do it again and again and again...

I would give my life to get some rest
But I'll do anything that Simon says...
"Throw your hands in the air
Wave 'em around like you just don't care"


----------



## Daeva

* *





If I cut off your arms and cut off your legs
Would you still love me anyway?
If you're bound and you're gagged, draped and displayed
Would you still love me anyway?
Why don't you love me anyway?

Cutting with the knife, blood is spilling everywhere
She will be my wife
Secondary spine
Incisions must be accurate
I know just what to do
My hands are trembling
I can't spare to slip up with this knife

Her beauty so illogical
The beast come gliding in
Hideous chameleon stripped down to her skin
Dance to the burning flame
Pleasure exhumes the pain
The night bursts into flame
Dance Helena... Dance

If I cut off your arms and cut off your legs
Would you still love me anyway?
There's a spot on the floor where your limbs used to be
And I close the door on my fantasies
Why don't you love me anyway?


----------



## Animal

* *





She spreads herself wide open to let the insects in
She leaves a trail of honey to show me where she's been
She has the blood of reptile just underneath her skin
Seeds from a thousand others drip down from within
Oh my beautiful liar
Oh my precious whore
My disease, my infection
I am so impure
Give in
Devils speak of the way in which she'll manifest
Angels bleed from the tainted touch of my caress
Need to contaminate, to alleviate this loneliness
I now know the depths I reach are limitless
Oh my beautiful liar
Oh my precious whore
My disease, my infection
I am so impure
Ohh
Ohh
Oh my beautiful liar
Oh my precious whore
My disease, my infection
I am so impure






... only a 5...


----------



## Animal

* *






"Sober"

There's a shadow just behind me,
Shrouding every step I take,
Making every promise empty,
Pointing every finger at me.
Waiting like a stalking butler
Who upon the finger rests.
Murder now the path of "must we"
Just because the son has come.

Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?
Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?

Why can't we not be sober?
I just want to start this over.
Why can't we drink forever.
I just want to start this over.

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
I will work to elevate you
Just enough to bring you down.

Mother Mary won't you whisper
Something but the past is done.
Mother Mary won't you whisper
Something but the past is done.

Why can't we not be sober?
Just want to start this over.
Why can't we sleep forever.
I just want to start this over.

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
Trust me [x5]

Why can't we not be sober?
Just want to start things over.
Why can't we sleep forever.
I just want to start this over.

I want what I want [x4]






8 fixer tirade


----------



## Animal

* *





"Alarum"

I took a slide, slipping down a staircase
A Piranesian dream
My senses reeled, distorted about the darkness
A lit my way with a scream
And in the rave an alarum caused a 
Cracked mirror
I got confused by the sound
I turned around and touched it from a distance
and then it fell to the ground

Loud cry from the shallows
Lust feeds on the fear
Walls crack under pressure
I think the end is getting near

And in my mind that was the fury of a madness
That consecrated the dirt
I stumbled through the enigma of the reason
And celebrated the hurt
And then I found in an act of desperation
A subtle rip in the heart
I was seduced by the fear (taste) of devastation
and then it tore me apart

Oh no, nothing matters!
When it takes me
Where it rapes me, breaks me
Shakes me down

A quick escape from the fear of commination
I slept the night with my spleen
A thin excuse, I was searching for some answers
I broke away from the scene
Because after all animality's an instinct
And its Luxuria's slave
To taste the truth, it's a seizure of the senses
And its a foot in the grave


----------



## Animal

Dedicated to my 947 @Sun Daeva, my Chimerical Beast :blushed:







* *





There's a secret I've learned
So many lives hold their lessons in turn
Just like a fire consumes what it burns
My desire for her is strong


She comes like a wave
When she dances beneath me she says
If I would only just taste her tonight
Then my fight with the night would be over


And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends on my soul
Is it strange I can see through the veil
When I lose all control?


Show me
When this darkness descends
Please, show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Behind what she veils
It's just ten steps to her treasure and grail
I'm now convinced I can't fall, I can't fail
'Cause my love for her is strong


And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends on my soul
Is it strange I can see through the veil
When I lose all control?


Show me
When this darkness descends
Please, show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Open the door
Show me
When this darkness descends
Please, show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


When this darkness descends
Please, show me now
When this darkness descends
Please, show me now
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Open the door
Please, open the door
Please, open the door
I need to see more


----------



## Animal

* *





"Temptation"

Driven by restrained desire
I want what I need
Shacking as her sex takes hold
I've lost all control

Drowning in a sea of rage
I taste the embrace 
Helpless as it steals my soul
I've lost all control 

We exist in a world where the fear of
Iillusion is real
And we cling to the past to deny and confuse 
The ideal
Once inside, we can conceive and believe in a god 
we can't feel 

Destined by a fate so cruel 
And drugged to delight
Laughing as these lies unfold
I've lost all control

Temptation 
It never lets me down
Temptation 
One foot in the ground
Temptation
You satisfy my soul
Temptation
I've lost all control


----------



## Animal

* *





"Stargazer"

So you say that your heart
When it beats its like a landslide
And the word on the street from the man
It brings you down
Can you still find the time and the signs
To look around

You tell me love
Tell me where the stars sleep
Tell me why your eyes weep
I really want to know
And show me love
Take me to the place where
Everything would change there
And we'd all be free

And you place your faith in a mountain
But what you don't understand
Is that the man is
The same old rock
Can you still find the time and the signs
To look around

And tell me love
Tell me where the stars sleep
Tell me why your eyes weep
I really want to know
And show me love
Take me to the place where
Everything would change there
And we'd all be free

These are the times
When we live inside our minds
With our hands in the air
There's voices everywhere
In the slipstream
It's like a daydream
These are the days
When we're dancing through the haze
With our ears to the ground
We're searching for the sound
Of a dove's cry, but it won't be over until

You tell me love
Tell me where the stars sleep
Tell me why your eyes weep
I really want to know
And show me love
Take me to the place where
Everything would change there
And we'd all be free

I really want to know [x4]




so true


----------



## Animal

I found my angel <3
(See video for full disclosure)







* *






"Angels"

Another holiday from all the vampires
And all the sycophants caught on the highwire
So sexy, sexy babe you know i need some
To pass the time away to get relief from
All this life that's filled with wanton tragedy

Just like a runaway with no esape zone
You'd think i'd find a way you'd think i'd fake one
But all my life's been filled with wanton tragedy

Where's my angels i'm a naked soul
Where's my angels i'm a naked soul

So just for heaven's sake i'll try to face this
It's just a chance you take to get a last kiss
So sexy, sexy babe you know i need some
To pass the time away to get relief from
All this life that's filled with wanton tragedy

Where's my angels i'm a naked soul
Where's my angels i'm a naked sould
Now don't you hide from me
Don't you hide from me
Don't you hide from me

All my life's been filled with wanton tragedy

Where's my angels i'm a naked soul
Where's my angels i'm a naked soul
Now don't you hide from me
Don't you hide from me
Don't you hide from me
Don't you hide from me
Please don't


----------



## Animal

note to self:
there are Sx/So’s.. and Sx/Sp’s.. and Sx/Sx’s… and then there’s Jeff Martin, Sx/Sx/Sx


----------



## Gilly

Unofficial, and possibly most epic video/song combinations ever. 

All the feels.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Rala

I see love, I can see passion
I feel danger, I feel obsession
Don't play games with the ones who love you
'Cause you'll hear a voice that says,
I love you, I'll kill you
Loneliness, I feel loneliness in my room
Loneliness, I feel loneliness in my room
Loneliness, I feel loneliness in my room
Look into the mirror of your soul
Love and hate are one in all
Sacrifice turns to revenge and believe me
You'll see the face who'll say
I love you, I'll kill you but I'll love you forever
Loneliness, I feel loneliness in my room
Loneliness, I feel loneliness in my room


----------



## cinnabun

This was a fucking tune back in the day. This used to be my 2007 jam:laughing:. Anyone remember this? I LOVE YOU CASCADA *dances*


----------



## Gilly

Er, this is for the 18+ crowd. I think youtube filters for youth.


* *












I'm not sure, she actually looks like she has control...


----------



## Antipode

The paramount of Sx music.


----------



## Golden Rose

Haunting. Jeff Buckley had a real talent for turning any song he covered into his own mirror.


----------



## Animal

* *





*Sun And Moon Lyrics*

CD DVD Sheet music

[KIM]
You are sunlight and I moon 
Joined by the gods of fortune 
Midnight and high noon 
Sharing the sky 
We have been blessed, you and I 

[CHRIS]
You are here like a mystery 
I'm from a world that's so different 
From all that you are 
How in the light of one night 
Did we come so far? 

[KIM]
Outside day starts to dawn 

[CHRIS]
Your moon still floats on high 

[KIM]
The birds awake 

[CHRIS]
The stars shine too 

[KIM]
My hands still shake 

[CHRIS]
I reach for you 

[BOTH]
And we meet in the sky! 

[KIM]
You are sunlight and I moon 
Joined here 
Bright'ning the sky 
With the flame 
Of love 

[BOTH]
Made of 
Sunlight 
Moonlight


----------



## Animal




----------



## Bunny

Lyrics

* *





you gave me this
made me give
your silver grin
still sticking it in
you have soul machine
soul machine
the longest kiss
peeling furniture days
drift madly to you
pollute my heart drain
you have broken at me
broken me
all your mental armor drags me down
nothing hurts like your mouth
your loaded smiles
pretty just desserts
wish it all for you
so much it never hurts
you have soul machine
stone at me
all your mental armor drags me down
we can't breathe when you come around
all your mental armor drags me down
nothing hurts like your mouth mouth
mouth
your mouth mouth mouth
your mouth mouth mouth
we've been missing long before
never found our way home
we've been missing long before
where we'll find our way
you gave me this
made me give
you have soul machine
broken free
all your mental armor drags me down
we can't breathe when you come around
all your mental armor drags me down
nothing hurts like your mouth mouth
mouth
your mouth mouth mouth
your mouth mouth mouth
all your mental armor
all your mental armor
and your mouth
mouth


----------



## Rala

One day...


----------



## Rala

Lately I've been wondering what's been going on
I've been here before but I don't remember when
And every time we get to where we're entering
I feel my beliefs and hopes surrendering

But I know I'll be coming home soon
And yes
I know that I'll be coming home soon

'Cause like the enemies that we are battling
I am nothing but a human alien
Left with nothing else but to keep wandering
Down this path whilst stopping my hands trembling

Because I know that I'll be coming home soon
And yes
I know that I'll be coming home soon with a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes

I've seen inside the devil's dreams where young men die
And graveyards open up their arms for mothers left to cry
I have seen the bleeding and I hate what we've done
But just like every other fool here I'll keep marching on

Because I know that I'll be coming home soon
And yes
I know, that I'll be coming home soon with a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes
With a soldier's eyes


----------



## infinity paradox

Heard this today and looked up the video. I think Slash is incapable of being boring. Dedicated to @Animal for personal taste reasons


----------



## cinnabun

<3.


----------



## Veggie

Wrong thread.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Animal

Blue Soul said:


>


Nice.. she's extremely talented in so many ways.. beautiful, moves well, uses her voice in original ways, creates a powerful scene. I'm glad she exists.


----------



## Rala

My favorite from her new album:


----------



## cinnabun

Love this song rn.


----------



## Rala

"Voices"

I hear voices in my head
They council me
They understand
They talk to me

You got your rules and your religion
All designed to keep you safe
But when rules start getting broken
You start questionin' your faith
I have a voice that is my savior
Hates to love and loves to hate
I have the voice that has the knowledge
And the power to rule your fate

I hear voices crying
I see heroes dying
I taste blood that's drying
I feel tension rising

I hear voices in my head
They council me
They understand
They talk to me, they talk to me
They tell me things that I will do
They show me things I'll do to you
They talk to me (talk to me, talk to me, talk to me)
They talk to me (talk to me, talk to me, talk to me)

All the lawyers are defenseless
All the doctors are diseased
And the preachers all are sinners
And police just take the grease
All you judges, you are guilty
All the bosses, I will fire
All you bankers will have losses
Politicians are all liars

I see darkness falling
I hear voices calling
I feel justice crawling
I see faith has fallen

I hear voices in my head
They council me
They understand
They talk to me, they talk to me
They tell me things that I will do
They show me things I'll do to you
They talk to me (talk to me, talk to me, talk to me)

I hear voices crying
I see heroes dying
I taste blood that's drying
I feel tension rising

I hear voices in my head
They council me
They understand
They talk to me, they talk to me
They tell me things that I will do
They show me things I'll do to you
They talk to me (talk to me, talk to me, talk to me)
They talk to me (talk to me, talk to me, talk to me)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@Rala
Not gonna lie, you can post some arousing songs.


----------



## barathrum




----------



## Animal

Rala said:


> My favorite from her new album:


Love it.. it's so Sp   

She has this way of being really arousing (to use @Distortions word) while still being Sp as fuck. Crazy


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Animal said:


> Love it.. it's so Sp
> 
> She has this way of being really arousing (to use @_Distortions_ word) while still being Sp as fuck. Crazy


I don't see the contradiction.  (Though that particular song doesn't arouse me much)

(And well, words don't technically belong to anyone, so)


----------



## Cataclysm

da fuck is sx music?


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


> Love it.. it's so Sp
> 
> She has this way of being really arousing (to use <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=57438" target="_blank">Distortions</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> word) while still being Sp as fuck. Crazy


I agree it's very sp. So you think she is sp?

I like this one from her a lot, it's very pop'ish and I like how her songs can sound so happy, when in fact they are sad as fuck if you listen closely to the lyrics.

"Liiiights they blind me"


----------



## Rala

Cataclysm said:


> da fuck is sx music?


RAAWR music


----------



## Cataclysm

Rala said:


> RAAWR music


----------



## Rala

God, I love this






I got naked right from the start
Nothing could tear us apart
Walking on sacred ground
Stripped down to the bone
Thought I’d found my home
Then I stumbled on your lies
Nothing would tear us apart
Blinded by your disguise
But you can never fake the paradise
Now it’s done
Done is done
Hit and run
Crash and burn
No way to return
Now it’s done
Done is done
Hit and run
Crash and burn
You are not the one
Some things are special
But not this one
Nothing is greater
Than two becomes one
Some things are sacred
But not this time
Nothing is greater
But you’re not the one
Some things are sacred
But not this one
Nothing is greater
Than when two becomes one
Ctrl alt del
Now it’s done
Done is done
Hit and run
Crash and burn
No way to return
Now it’s done
Done is done
Hit and run
Crash and burn
You are not the one
Some things are special
But not this one
Nothing is greater
Than when two becomes one
Some things are sacred
But not this time
Drop the puppie eyes
You can fool me once
Ctrl alt del
You can’t fool me twice
Out of my system
Yeah, i flush you out
Yeah, this is nasty shit
And i just did a knock out
Maybe i use you
Just between my thighs
That’s all you can give me
Cause i killed the butterflies
One thing you’re good at
Is to hit the bulls eye
So when my woohaa screaming
I’ll do a drive by
Some things are special
But not this one
Nothing is greater
But you are not the one
You are not the one
You are not the one
Some things are sacred
Not the one
But not this one
But not this one
You are not the one
Some things are special
Nothing is greater
Nothing is greater
When two becomes one
When two becomes one
Ctrl alt del


----------



## Animal

@Rala yeah, I would type her at Sp/Sx 3.

Feel free to post her stuff in SX music though  
@Cataclysm


Sx, as an instinct, is about sex, merging, energy exchange, etc. If we're talking music, I guess it's any music that turns you on , energizes you, feeds your soul.. which is basically any music at all that you connect with in the moment. So really, post whatever suits you.


----------



## Animal




----------



## barathrum




----------



## infinity paradox

Just...All the feels.


----------



## infinity paradox

Damn, I can't resist this either...






the conflict and pain in him is palpable.


----------



## Bunny

Lyrics

* *




Hanging out of Second Avenue
Eating chicken vindaloo
I just want to be with you
I just want to have something to do
Tonight, tonight, tonight,tonight,tonight,tonight
Well allright.
Tonight, tonight, tonight,tonight,tonight,tonight
Wait-Now
Wait-Now
Hanging out all by myself
Cause I don't want to be with anybody else
I just want to be with you
I just want to have something to do
Tonight


----------



## Rala




----------



## Rala

Before all things reborn again
You learn the painful breath of time
Cold mourning stretches out your arms
To the mighty warmth of the golden sun
Seems all have gone insane for gold
All was created out of the night
We're all born from the burst of a star

The day you'll come to life you'll realize
Expanding force to life where you belong
And in the winter cold, with opened eyes
You'll find the strength to fight and stand upright

One day you'll walk the world and keep in mind
The heart you've been given in winter time
And through the bitter cold, with opened eyes
You'll find the strength to fight and stand upright


----------



## Blue Soul

Wytch said:


> Lyrics
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out of Second Avenue
> Eating chicken vindaloo
> I just want to be with you
> I just want to have something to do
> Tonight, tonight, tonight,tonight,tonight,tonight
> Well allright.
> Tonight, tonight, tonight,tonight,tonight,tonight
> Wait-Now
> Wait-Now
> Hanging out all by myself
> Cause I don't want to be with anybody else
> I just want to be with you
> I just want to have something to do
> Tonight


The Ramones really have a long list of some great Sx songs.


----------



## sinaasappel




----------



## barathrum




----------



## infinity paradox

*^%#[email protected])(*)(*)*T^%&*&^%$$%^))[email protected]$^&*)(&((

SO MUCH SX. Different forms and reasons. Coming out of my fog...It's more like I'm forcing myself out of it, so I can go forward and function...I MUST NOT BE PARALYZED ANYMORE.

Atlas. You're hurt in more ways than one. I take responsibility about the latter hurt but considering the torture I've been through, and how I tried to let you know to stay out of my way... I can't feel completely guilty. . .


----------



## infinity paradox

To my dear Adonis Algiz, even though yesterday morning was like 






( the juxtaposition of subjects and synchronization of song and video is perfect. )






mmm, it was lovely. of course i can be lost in the dream while in dire pain...


----------



## Animal

@infinity paradox


----------



## infinity paradox

and then this... in the worst way...






( don't say it's overused. it still makes me cry. )

...and oh god, the irony cutting deep...






Siembra el amor lyrics - English translation


* *




Siembra el amor

Cuando das amor, recibes amor
Es el sol de cada amanecer
Que nos calentará

Sol no dejes de salir
Nunca nos abandones, no
Nunca dejes de salir

Si siembras dolor
Recibirás dolor
Si siembras amor
Siempre hay amor

Siempre que odies más, más te pudrirás
El odio es el veneno que corre
Por nuestras venas
Serpiente aléjate de mi
No vayas a morderme no

Si siembras dolor
Recibirás dolor
Si siembras amor
Siempre hay amor

Podrias pisotear las flores del amor
Podrias escupir la tierra que te dió el nacer
Podrias hacer mucho mal
Pero se te regresará
Es la regla de la vida

Si siembras dolor
Recibirás dolor
Si siembras amor
Siempre hay amor

Y no importa donde vas
No importa quien seas tu
Y no lo vayas a olvidar
Si tu siembras amor
Recibirás amor

Siembra el amor lyrics - English translation

Sow the love

When you give love, you receive love.
It's the every morning's sun
that heats us.

Sun, you shouldn't go.
Never abandon us, no
you can't ever leave us.

If you sow pain,
you will receive pain.
If you sow love,
there will always be love.

If you hate more, you'll rot more.
Hate is a poison that runs
through our veins.
Away from me serpent!
You are not going to bite me.

If you sow pain,
you will receive pain.
If you sow love,
there will always be love.

You could ruin the flower of love,
you could spit on the earth that gave you birth,
you could do many bad things
but it will return back to you.
It's a life rule.

If you sow pain,
you will receive pain.
If you sow love,
there will always be love.

And it's not important where you go,
it's not important who you are,
and don't forget
if you sow love,
you will receive love.





....Life and...Death, which is inevitable, no matter what you tell yourself.






to me love is inevitable as well, only those who embrace that can die without regret.


----------



## infinity paradox

I don't need to hide . but the insults can be honored, too






</3







* *




"The Despair Factor"

Along the path where the stream is talking,
I breathe the mist and continue walking. 
The wood it whispers in a language of it's own. 
As a sigh escaped my lips,
I feel the light caress of fingertips that,
steal away the breath and leave me on my own.

Waiting by the stairs. (Waiting, I despair)
Waiting, I despair. (Waiting by the stairs)

My whole life is a dark room. 
One, big, dark room.

Do I hear the hollow sound,
Footsteps resounding on this frozen ground, 
Or the familiar disappointment of the echoes of my own? 

(For redemption, 
For elation, 
For the time when I ascend 
For the ecstasy, 
For the tragedy, 
For the point of my ascension.) 

[whispers:]
Somehow I ended up here in between,
Where there is always the comfort,
Of knowing I'll never be seen.
When I fall
When I fall
I wait for just one touch,
And I fall

Weightless,
Endless,
Faithless, I'll adore you. 
A single touch, before I fade. Painless let me pass through.
Weightless,
Endless,
Faithless, I'll adore you. 
A single touch, before I fade. Painless let me pass through.


----------



## infinity paradox

This was so spot on so early that I was in shock. 






It sums up the dark side of my alter ego and pen-name, Prism, so perfectly. 

...What you fail to realize however is that while I can embrace and make love to the darkness, I also take in the light... the light...

And the fact that I'm also the fire and the mythical fire bird,the phoenix, rising up through the dark and pain. 







* *




Am I brave enough?
Am I strong enough?
To follow the desire
That burns from within
To push away my fear
To stand where I'm afraid
I am through with this
Cuz I am more than this
I promise to myself
Alone and no one else
My flame is rising higher

I am the fire
I am burning brighter
Roaring like a storm
And I am the one I've been waiting for
Screaming like a siren
Alive and burning brighter
I am the fire

I've been sacrificed
My Hearts been cauterized
Hanging on to hope
shackled by the ghost
Of what I once believed
That I could never be
Whats right in front of me

I am the fire
I am burning brighter
Roaring like a storm
And I am the one I've been waiting for 
Screaming like a siren
Alive and burning brighter
I am the fire

I don't believe I'll fall from grace
Won't Let the past decide my fate
Leave forgiveness in my wake
Take the love that I've Embraced

I promise to myself, me and no one else
I am more than this
I am the fire...

I am the fire
I am burning brighter
Roaring like a storm
And I am the one I've been waited for
Screaming like a siren
Alive and burning brighter
I am the fire
I am the fire




*Nourishes, destroys when you disrespect it.* If you can't respect and honor the plans and promises you've made, if your word is not your bond, you can eat them all.


----------



## Superfluous

Singing this in the shower, singing this on my way to work.. 
Im driving everyone crazy with this one.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Kintsugi

I don't think this is necessarily Sx music but I have nowhere else to post it *sob*


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Was reminded of this, and strikes me as pretty image+Sx:


----------



## Kerik_S

The Perfect Storm said:


> I don't think this is necessarily Sx music but I have nowhere else to post it *sob*


"The mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom. Beautiful are the ones who suffer temptation. [something about receiving the crown of life]"....

It sounds pretty Sx.

And the imagery in Elfen Lied's OP is basically Gustav Klimt, and all of Klimt's paintings are like the epitome of Sx:

He literally paints people entwined together into one amporphous single entity. I can't think of anything more Sx than that


----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## johnnyyukon

Superfluous said:


>


mmmh, yeah, dig it


----------



## infinity paradox

not even posting all the break-down ish depressing songs. i guess











i cannot save you, i can't even save myself,
so just save yourself
you cannot save me, you can't even save yourself,
save yourself...






You'd fight and you were right, but they were just too strong. 
They'd stick it in your face and let you smell what they consider wrong. 

Oh, I wish I would've met you. I wish I would have met you. 







* *





*Fall

Now the dark begins to rise
Save your breath, it's far from over
Leave the lost and dead behind
Now's your chance to run for cover

I don't wanna change the world
I just wanna leave it colder
Light the fuse and burn it up
Take the path that leads to nowhere

All is lost again
But I'm not giving in

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

Fall

Watch the end through dying eyes
Now the dark is taking over
Show me where forever dies
Take the fall and run to Heaven

All is lost again
But I'm not giving in

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

And I'll survive, paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I'm not proud, cold-blooded fate,
I will shut the world away

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

And I'll survive; paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I'm not proud, cold-blooded fate,
I will shut the world away

Fall
*


 

I might have just been carbon, under intense pressure and heat, but every transformation makes me harder, and clearer.


----------



## Kerik_S

infinity paradox said:


>


GAH! Breaking Benjamin!

I love _"Give Me a Sign"_


----------



## infinity paradox

Kerik_S said:


> GAH! Breaking Benjamin!
> 
> I love _"Give Me a Sign"_


Yeah, I liked some of their stuff immediately. I have the issue of trying to "give what's popular / on the radio distance," so I backed off and let them grow back on me slowly  But despite being popular and thus seen as over-simplified, I really feel some of their songs. The front-man is also from the area I moved to about 6 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Kerik_S

infinity paradox said:


> Yeah, I liked some of their stuff immediately. I have the issue of trying to "give what's popular / on the radio distance," so I backed off and let them grow back on me slowly  But despite being popular and thus seen as over-simplified, I really feel some of their songs. The front-man is also from the area I moved to about 6 1/2 years ago.


I had to embrace my basic, so hard.

Lots of good stuff-- occasionally, the mainstream latches onto something decent.

It usually latches onto stuff that is vapid but still fun.


----------



## Rala

@infinity paradox


----------



## infinity paradox

Rala said:


> @infinity paradox


Thank you for that @Rala :hug:


----------



## infinity paradox

In the spirit of channeling the "basic"  I can... Sometimes they just fit.






hayley's expressions make the video.








* *




The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing

Come out of the things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head and a
Trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing

You are, you are

Confusion that never stops
The closing walls and the ticking clocks gonna
Come back and take you home
I could not stop, that you now know, singing

Come out upon my seas
Cursed missed opportunities..
Am I a part of the cure
Or am I part of the disease? , singing

You are, you are
You are, you are
You are, you are

And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares

You are, you are

Home, home, where I wanted to go
Home, home, where I wanted to go
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)﻿









.....







* *





I ain't got a heart of gold
I'm hurtin' more now, than I've ever known
You mean the things you said
I'm gonna wind up out of my head

Can't sleep alone at night
I just can't seem to get it right
Damned if I do,
I'm damned if I don't, but I love you

I don't wanna tie you down
Don't need a reason to have you around
But each time you walk away
Don't be surprised if I ask you to stay

Can't sleep alone at night
I just can't seem to get it right
Damned if I do
And I'm damned if I don't but I love you
I said, I'm damned if I do
And I'm damned if I don't 'cause I love you

I ain't got a heart of stone
You haven't left me a mind of my own
But it's got such a hold on me
I don't think I could ever be free

How can I survive?
I'm fighting to keep myself alive
I'm damned if I do
Damned if I don't but I love you

Can't seem to see the light
I've done everything but I can't get it right
Damned if I do
Damned if I don't but I love you


----------



## Kerik_S

infinity paradox said:


>


Hayley is all my hopes and fears and triumphs and sorrows and past lives and heartbeats and pumpkin spice lattes


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Breaking Benjamin... Haven't listened to them a lot in general, but I remember liking this song:




Damn, this is nice. I almost forgot.


----------



## infinity paradox

*dreams*







* *






* 
Now here you go again
You say you want your freedom
Well, who am I to keep you down?
It's only right that you should
Play the way you feel it

But listen carefully to the sound
Of your loneliness
Like a heartbeat drives you mad
In the stillness of remembering 
What you had
And what you lost...
And what you had...
And what you lost

(Oooooh)

Oh, thunder only happens when it's raining
Players only love you when they're playing
Say, women...they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean, you'll know
You'll know

Now here I go again, I see, the crystal visions
I keep my visions to myself
It's only me
Who wants to wrap around your dreams and
Have you any dreams you'd like to sell?
Dreams of loneliness...
Like a heartbeat drives you mad...
In the stillness of remembering 
What you had
And what you lost...
What you had...
Ooh, what you lost

Thunder only happens when it's raining
Players only love you when they're playing
Women, they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean, you'll know

Oh, thunder only happens when it's raining
Players only love you when they're playing
Say women, they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean, you'll know
You'll know
You will know
Oh, oh, oh you'll know
*


----------



## infinity paradox

* *





Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
Takes through the sky like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you Heaven?
Will you ever win?

She is like a cat in the dark
And then she is the darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark
And when the sky is starless

All your life you've never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you Heaven?
Will you ever win? Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

She rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
She was alive like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you Heaven?
Will you ever win? Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

Taken by, taken by the sky
Taken by, taken by the sky
Taken by, taken by the sky

Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind
Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind


----------



## infinity paradox

I see it for everyone, but reminds me of a 3 struggle specifically, lines to 3 and fixers...


----------



## infinity paradox

for good measure >.<







and...i always found it so funny that he followed that song with this one on the album... 






:skellie:enguin: <3

so, i really fucking need to sleep.


----------



## Kintsugi

Kerik_S said:


> "The mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom. Beautiful are the ones who suffer temptation. [something about receiving the crown of life]"....
> 
> It sounds pretty Sx.
> 
> And the imagery in Elfen Lied's OP is basically Gustav Klimt, and all of Klimt's paintings are like the epitome of Sx:
> 
> He literally paints people entwined together into one amporphous single entity. I can't think of anything more Sx than that


I liked your analysis. ^_^

I forget about lyrics sometimes because I get so caught up in the music. For me, it's a very physical thing.

Fwiw, the anime is something very dear to my heart (the themes and concepts throughout it struck such a personal cord with me).


----------



## Kerik_S

The Perfect Storm said:


> I liked your analysis. ^_^
> 
> I forget about lyrics sometimes because I get so caught up in the music. For me, it's a very physical thing.
> 
> Fwiw, the anime is something very dear to my heart (the themes and concepts throughout it struck such a personal cord with me).


It was such a cryfest for me. I watched it all in one sitting. I don't cry very much, but they loaded on all the cathartic sentiments really thick and just busted them open all in the last couple episodes


----------



## Kintsugi

Kerik_S said:


> It was such a cryfest for me. I watched it all in one sitting. I don't cry very much, but they loaded on all the cathartic sentiments really thick and just busted them open all in the last couple episodes


Yup. I don't cry very much either but when things hit me they usually hit me hard. This was one of them.


----------



## Kerik_S

The Perfect Storm said:


> Yup. I don't cry very much either but when things hit me they usually hit me hard. This was one of them.


_nyuu_~~ 
;______;


----------



## Kintsugi

Kerik_S said:


> _nyuu_~~
> ;______;


*pat pat*

I thought of kittens, and then I realised....you were referencing Lucy's alter ego...

I need to rewatch it because it has to have been 5-6 years since I watched it, and a lot has changed since then (in terms of me).

Not sure how you'll feel about this but Clannad is also a cryfest for me. Omfg.

I don't think any anime has made me sob like that...

Because this is a music thread, I'll post something relevent;








*Far, far away, there's a swaying sea of rice grains*
*Raise the sails, raise the sails, and go to memories that we aimed for*
*Do we still remember all of the sad things up to today, or have we forgotten them?*

*Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us*
*We walked from the days when we cried beneath the ripe grapes*
*Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road*
*Until that day in the future we will cherish with our memories*

*The seasons shift and the cold wind*
*Has already been wrapped by and sleeping in the song of that spring*

*Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us*
*How many smiles reflected on our wet cheeks?*
*Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road*
*And we will cherish our memories with the coming day*

*Some day the palm of a tiny hand will go over us*
*The day that finally came opened a new season *

Far, far away, there's a swaying sea of rice grains
Raise the sails, raise the sails, and go to memories that we aimed for
Do we still remember all of the sad things up to today, or have we forgotten them?

Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us
We walked from the days when we cried beneath the ripe grapes
Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road
Until that day in the future we will cherish with our memories

The seasons shift and the cold wind
Has already been wrapped by and sleeping in the song of that spring

Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us
How many smiles reflected on our wet cheeks?
Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road
And we will cherish our memories with the coming day

Some day the palm of a tiny hand will go over us
The day that finally came opened a new season


----------



## Kerik_S

The Perfect Storm said:


> *pat pat*
> 
> I thought of kittens, and then I realised....you were referencing Lucy's alter ego...
> 
> I need to rewatch it because it has to have been 5-6 years since I watched it, and a lot has changed since then (in terms of me).
> 
> Not sure how you'll feel about this but Clannad is also a cryfest for me. Omfg.
> 
> I don't think any anime has made me sob like that...
> 
> Because this is a music thread, I'll post something relevent;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Far, far away, there's a swaying sea of rice grains*
> *Raise the sails, raise the sails, and go to memories that we aimed for*
> *Do we still remember all of the sad things up to today, or have we forgotten them?*
> 
> *Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us*
> *We walked from the days when we cried beneath the ripe grapes*
> *Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road*
> *Until that day in the future we will cherish with our memories*
> 
> *The seasons shift and the cold wind*
> *Has already been wrapped by and sleeping in the song of that spring*
> 
> *Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us*
> *How many smiles reflected on our wet cheeks?*
> *Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road*
> *And we will cherish our memories with the coming day*
> 
> *Some day the palm of a tiny hand will go over us*
> *The day that finally came opened a new season *
> 
> Far, far away, there's a swaying sea of rice grains
> Raise the sails, raise the sails, and go to memories that we aimed for
> Do we still remember all of the sad things up to today, or have we forgotten them?
> 
> Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us
> We walked from the days when we cried beneath the ripe grapes
> Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road
> Until that day in the future we will cherish with our memories
> 
> The seasons shift and the cold wind
> Has already been wrapped by and sleeping in the song of that spring
> 
> Someday, even in the palm of a tiny hand there will be strength for us
> How many smiles reflected on our wet cheeks?
> Even if our hands are small, even if we're separated, we'll go on this road
> And we will cherish our memories with the coming day
> 
> Some day the palm of a tiny hand will go over us
> The day that finally came opened a new season


Don't you dare play _Chiisana Te no Hira_ in my presence and expect me not to remember all those manly, salty tears!!


----------



## infinity paradox




----------



## Rala




----------



## Rala

Well I stepped into an avalanche, 
it covered up my soul; 
when I am not this hunchback that you see, 
I sleep beneath the golden hill. 
You who wish to conquer pain, 
you must learn, learn to serve me well. 
You strike my side by accident 
as you go down for your gold. 
The cripple here that you clothe and feed 
is neither starved nor cold; 
he does not ask for your company, 
not at the centre, the centre of the world. 

When I am on a pedestal, 
you did not raise me there. 
Your laws do not compel me 
to kneel grotesque and bare. 
I myself am the pedestal 
for this ugly hump at which you stare. 

You who wish to conquer pain, 
you must learn what makes me kind; 
the crumbs of love that you offer me, 
they're the crumbs I've left behind. 
Your pain is no credential here, 
it's just the shadow, shadow of my wound. 

I have begun to long for you, 
I who have no greed; 
I have begun to ask for you, 
I who have no need. 
You say you've gone away from me, 
but I can feel you when you breathe. 

Do not dress in those rags for me, 
I know you are not poor; 
you don't love me quite so fiercely now 
when you know that you are not sure, 
it is your turn, beloved, 
it is your flesh that I wear.


----------



## Kintsugi

Because, this is the song he played when he asked me to be his forever. <3





_*
If the cuffs of my pants get wet, 
I can just wait until they dry. 
Making sounds in the water, I jumped in.

You taught me this. I'm not afraid anymore. 
I have to let go of this hand that was holding on to mine.

Even alone, I'll go on, even if it's painful. 
I'll definitely take along the dream I saw with you. 
It's nice to be with everyone; I was glad to be with everyone. 
...But in the morning I woke up to, none of you are there.

If I look back now, not even a shadow is there. 
Only a small pool of water was shining. 
To live on is to stand and fight. 
Once you understand that, all you need is the courage to step forward.

I'll go anywhere with the things that I learned here. 
I'll show that I can make the dream called happiness come true. 
Even if we're apart, no matter how far apart we become, 
I will live on in a new morning.

Even alone, I'll go on. Even if I start to want to die, 
I'll hear your voice telling me that I must not die. 
Even if it's painful, even if darkness closes me in, 
Deep in my heart, the lights will remain bright.

Turning and flowing along, time is transient. 
What happened then? I can't remember, 
But if I try closing my eyes, I hear everyone's laughing voices. 
For some reason, that is now my most precious treasure.*_


----------



## Vanitas

Please see me reaching out for someone I can't see
Take my hand let's see where we wake up tomorrow
Best laid plans sometimes are just a one night stand

...

Don't you dare let our best memories bring you sorrow
Yesterday I saw a lion kiss a deer
Turn the page maybe we'll find a brand new ending
Where we're dancing in our tears and

God, tell us the reason youth is wasted on the young
It's hunting season and the lambs are on the run
Searching for meaning
But are we all lost stars, trying to light up the dark?

I thought I saw you out there crying
I thought I heard you call my name
I thought I heard you out there crying
Just the same


----------



## not enough

Out on the Wiley, windy moors 
We'd roll and fall in green 
You had a temper like my jealousy 
Too hot, too greedy 

How could you leave me 
When I needed to possess you? 
I hated you, I loved you too 

Bad dreams in the night 
You told me I was going to lose the fight 
Leave behind my wuthering, wuthering 
Wuthering Heights 

Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 
Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 

Ooh, it gets dark, it gets lonely 
On the other side from you 
I pine a lot, I find the lot 
Falls through without you 

I'm coming back, love 
Cruel Heathcliff, my one dream 
My only master 

Too long I roamed in the night 
I'm coming back to his side to put it right 
I'm coming home to wuthering, wuthering 
Wuthering Heights 

Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 
Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 

Ooh, let me have it 
Let me grab your soul away 
Ooh, let me have it 
Let me grab your soul away 
You know it's me, Cathy 

Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 
Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, let me in your window 
Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold 

Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, yeah 

It's me, Cathy, I've come home 
I'm so cold, yeah


----------



## Kintsugi

This song is my youth;


----------



## Kintsugi

@Kerik_S

For you, ^_^


----------



## Rala




----------



## Animal

Rala said:


>







:wrecking_ball_viza_


----------



## Rala

Animal said:


> :wrecking_ball_viza_


Oh man, nice cover! Thanks for that


----------



## Kerik_S

The Perfect Storm said:


> @_Kerik_S_
> 
> For you, ^_^


a languid tear inches down muh face


----------



## Mange

Whippit said:


> I like sleeze.


Oh my gosshhhhhh Venus in furrrrrs


----------



## infinity paradox

Rala said:


>


Paint it Black is one of the ones that will be with me forever. I like the dark Tea Party cover, too. 

If you haven't, look up some live performances of Paint it Black. Jagger's faces and movements just point the edge of the music and lyrics and harshly drive it home in my opinion.


----------



## infinity paradox

.... This isn't aggression, it's simply ANGER . Aggression is anger directed at someone. 

...I was feelin' these a lot yesterday, I held myself back due for my own peace of mind.... however....it's still relevant. 






~Life is love / death / pain , 
Pain, 
Nothing ain't left, ain't nothing to gain ~"






:angry:


----------



## infinity paradox

And just because... Cynicism .







* *






Sing me a song, you're a singer
do me a wrong, you're a bringer of evil
The Devil is never a maker
the less that you give, you're a taker
So it's on and on and on, it's Heaven and Hell, oh well

The lover of life's not a sinner
The ending is just a beginner
The closer you get to the meaning
the sooner you'll know that you're dreaming
So it's on and on and on, oh it's on and on and on
It goes on and on and on, Heaven and Hell
I can tell, fool, fool!

Well if it seems to be real, it's illusion
for every moment of truth, there's confusion in life
Love can be seen as the answer, but nobody bleeds for the dancer
and it's on and on, on and on and on....

They say that life's a carousel
Spinning fast, you've got to ride it well
The world is full of Kings and Queens
who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
It's Heaven and Hell, oh well
And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night
And when you walk in golden halls
you get to keep the gold that falls
It's Heaven and Hell, oh no!
Fool, fool!
You've got to bleed for the dancer!
Fool, fool!
Look for the answer!
Fool, fool, fool!


----------



## infinity paradox

* *





Holy Diver,

You've been down too long in the midnight sea

Oh, what's becoming of me?

Ride the tiger ~

You can see his stripes but you know he's clean
Oh, don't you see what I mean

Gotta get away,

Holy Diver ...

Shiny diamonds
Like the eyes of a cat in the black and blue,
Something is coming for you

Look out!

Race for the morning
You can hide in the sun 'till you see the light

Oh, we will pray it's all right

Gotta get away, get away

* Between the velvet lies,
There's a truth that's hard as steel
The vision never dies
Life's a never ending wheel 

Holy Diver
You're the star of the masquerade
No need to look so afraid

Jump, jump
Jump on the tiger,
You can feel his heart but you know he's mean
Some light can never be seen, yeah *

Holy Diver
You've been down too long in the midnight sea
Oh what's becoming of me
No, no

Ride the tiger
You can see his stripes but you know he's clean
Oh don't you see what I mean

Gotta get away, get away
Gotta get away, get away
* Holy diver, soul survivor
You' re the one who's clean
Holy Diver, Holy Diver
Never come to knew, coming after you *
Holy Diver
Holy Diver, yeah

Alright, get away, get away, get away
Holy diver, holy diver, holy diver mmhhmmm


----------



## infinity paradox

@Whippit I remember My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult from my fetish / vintage rockabilly / retro porn phase Hah hah hah... The EP I had was "A daisy chain for Satan," kind of trippy. 

I like that video. I like all the types of female bodies in it  It's not so much sleeze. I guess it might be "old fashioned sleeze" Which is less sleezy than modern sleeze in a lot of ways, you know? The lyrics are more sleezy than the video


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## nichya




----------



## Kintsugi

I've been crying a helluva lot. 

My new neighbours must think I'm nuts, lol.

Still. I need it. More than anything else I just need to let myself be vulnerable and feel all that repressed pain.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung




----------



## Kintsugi

I relate too much.


----------



## Artorias




----------



## cinnabun

Old faveeeeeeeeeeee <3.


----------



## Vermillion

This is EVERYTHING. Love it so much.


----------



## Animal

Night Huntress said:


> This is EVERYTHING. Love it so much.


Lol.. the still shot of the video (the one that's there before you play it) looks like your avatar.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## karmachameleon

i cant stop loving toto


----------



## Vermillion

Animal said:


> Lol.. the still shot of the video (the one that's there before you play it) looks like your avatar.


Lol I really didn't notice before. Good catch ^^


----------



## Rala

You didn't stop to look 'round
You were gone before I hit the ground
You went on your way, and no prayer was said
You left me for dead

You didn't cover my face
I didn't merit a communal grave
You set me aside, and no tears were shed
You left me for dead

And I say I won't stop, no
Till Hell is your home
There's nowhere to hide
No, nowhere
You'll feel the cold of my gun at your head
You left me for dead

And it's not like you stayed by my side
Or you called me a priest
You searched through my mouth
To check for gold teeth
You were pawning my shoes as I bled
You left me for, left me for, left me for dead

You kept on taking your time
Until it was certain I couldn't survive
Judas remained, you turned and fled
You left me for dead

And it didn't trouble your mind
It did not disturb you to see me decline
You turned out my lights, you put me to bed
You left me for dead

And I say that I won't rest my head
Until Hell is your home
You'll think that you're safe, but oh no
You'll feel the cold of my gun hit your head
You left me for dead

And you didn't stay close to me
Didn't stay by my side
I was choking in blood as delight filled your eyes
You're a bum for each word that you said
'Cause you left me for, left me for, left me for dead

But I don't want to search no more
There's nowhere to hide
So why don't you come quietly, my love
I wanted to say, to say that you sure proved
The death of me

'Cause now I've reached the dead end
And I can't go back
But if I'm going down you'll come with me
'Cause you didn't stop to look 'round

You were gone before I hit the ground
You went on your way
And no prayer was said
Ha, you left me for dead

'Cause you didn't cover my face
I didn't merit a communal grave
You set me aside
And no tears were shed
You left me for dead

[Foreign Content]
You left me for dead

[Foreign Content]
You left me for dead


----------



## Rala




----------



## Artorias




----------



## A Temperamental Flutist




----------



## Superfluous

A song assigned for coping, late last year.


----------



## Vanitas

> I'm not myself lately
> I'm foolish, I don't do this
> I've been playing myself, baby I don't care
> Baby your love's got the best of me
> Your love's got the best of me
> Baby your love's got the best of me
> Baby you're making a fool of me


----------



## Cataclysm

one more swedish song because im pretty swedish


----------



## Rala




----------



## karmachameleon

Just needed to share this somewhere because it's the most beautiful thing i ever heard. If you're impatient the best part starts at 3:27


----------



## compulsiverambler

Deeply romantic and passionate:






Insane in the membrane:


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Kerik_S

Doctor Doom said:


>


What's your new avatar?


----------



## Super Luigi

Kerik_S said:


> What's your new avatar?


A mouse that is also a doctor. Weren't very many good pictures online to choose from. Still, I like it.


----------



## Kerik_S

Doctor Doom said:


> A mouse that is also a doctor. Weren't very many good pictures online to choose from. Still, I like it.


Cool. Who helped you settle on your other typings (Enneagram, variant, humoral temperament)?


----------



## Super Luigi

Kerik_S said:


> Cool. Who helped you settle on your other typings (Enneagram, variant, humoral temperament)?


 @Kitty23 listed the fears inherent to each Enneagram. I answered honestly which I relate to strongest. 4, then 5, simple.
Instinctual Variant: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/6634-instinctual-variants.html and https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQYGfxKyZhJmZqAcbIDGCMA/videos?feature=hovercard
Temperament: test (never took one before) http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-five-temperaments-test

Also, reading the socionics for the functions really helped me settle on my type. Who knew that could be so valuable?
Thank you for taking an interest to ask.


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Animal

Wytch said:


> Wow Lol, that is impressive though and I can only imagine the dedication and ability it would take to do everything exactly like he does.


I don't have the skill to do exactly what he does. I gave up music at 16 because I lost my singing voice to illness - and I only took it up again for about 5 years in my late 20s. I studied as a kid and was very advanced and professional. Had I continued on that path and not gotten sick, I would have really put my mind to those type of projects, but I still can't promise I'd be able to reproduce anything like his in my whole lifetime; though I'd have a better shot than I do now (being that I'm focused on writing instead and not very interested in doing music anymore)


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Animal said:


> Wytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Lol, that is impressive though and I can only imagine the dedication and ability it would take to do everything exactly like he does.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the skill to do exactly what he does. I gave up music at 16 because I lost my singing voice to illness - and I only took it up again for about 5 years in my late 20s. I studied as a kid and was very advanced and professional. Had I continued on that path and not gotten sick, I would have really put my mind to those type of projects, but I still can't promise I'd be able to reproduce anything like his in my whole lifetime; though I'd have a better shot than I do now (being that I'm focused on writing instead and not very interested in doing music anymore)
Click to expand...

It sounds pointless to do a cover exactly as the original to be fair. Although knowing you will never reach that level of skill can be discouraging (I think, anyway).

(Reminds me a friend of mine thought it was a shame when a singer did a lot of covers, which I kind of get because as a kid I felt it was best if a singer wrote their own songs, but now that seems a bit silly because some are simply into singing without necessarily being a songwriter, or maybe they just really like a song a lot so they want to do their own take on it. Although that's a digression. However I imagine that's one thing that's nice with writing, because it's easier to do it on your own compared to some other types of art.)


----------



## Animal

Distortions said:


> It sounds pointless to do a cover exactly as the original to be fair. Although knowing you will never reach that level of skill can be discouraging (I think, anyway).
> 
> (Reminds me a friend of mine thought it was a shame when a singer did a lot of covers, which I kind of get because as a kid I felt it was best if a singer wrote their own songs, but now that seems a bit silly because some are simply into singing without necessarily being a songwriter, or maybe they just really like a song a lot so they want to do their own take on it. Although that's a digression. However I imagine that's one thing that's nice with writing, because it's easier to do it on your own compared to some other types of art.)


I used to sing and play at restaurants for work. I would do my own songs and also covers - since I'd be playing for several hours at a time and I was less than 16 and only had so many songs I was willing to play in public.

But, generally I'm more into writing my own than covering.


----------



## Neokortex

Sp/Sx 4 ?


----------



## Neokortex

Sx/Sp 4 - in character - (but E8 for the hard rock style of the song)






Probably not the best idea to have a vampire with the biggest ego bust into the party and take the chick and let all the trash of the world be the spectators. It's just so all over the place, so all over the top that his So blind spot screams for all the cheesiness in the video (talk about being out of place in a popular medium like music videos). Comparison: the singer of The Cult (gothic rock band) - probably so/sx 4 (more emphasis on dress, stage persona); the singer of Bang Tango but I guess he just provides the image; or Top Dollar in _The Crow_ (sp/sx 4 in character?)

vs.

Sx/So E? - in lyrics theme, stage play and probably in real life as well?






A lot more blended it, _sharing_ the stage with his mates but then still comes out from the woodwork as strong, dominating - ironically since this is what the song is about -, thus imitates himself smartly.


----------



## Rala

"Heart Of Steel"

Oh heart of steel, don't kill thy song 
That sings so we, can heal the harm inside 
Don't leave me stranded, don't leave me alone
Don't me leave me dying, without a lover to hold 

Oh my heart, don't break the promise 
Every time I pay the price
For a heart that can't be broken, oh 
Oh heart of steel, you reel me in 
Oh heart of steel, I can't let you win 

Don't run, don't hide, 
Don't fight when I finally find 
A hand to hold, a song that clings with mine 
Don't leave me stranded, don't leave me alone
Don't leave me dying, with out a lover to hold 

Oh my heart, don't break the promise 
Every time I pay the price 
For a heart that can't be broken, oh 
Oh heart of steel, you reel me in 
Oh heart of steel, I can't let you win 

Every night I feel you burning 
Every night I hear you calling 
Every night it's only you and I 

Oh heart, don't break the promise 
Every time I pay the price 
For a heart that can't be broken, oh 
Oh heart of steel, you reel me in 
Oh heart of steel, I can't let you win 
Oh heart of steel, you reel me in, 
Oh heart of steel, I can't let you win.


----------



## Rala




----------



## psyche

This is always so cathartic for me lol...


----------



## GinaM

*Gov't Mule, "When Doves Cry" (Prince) > "Beautifully Broken" > "When Doves Cry" > "Beautifully Broken":*







*Grace Potter, Joe Satriani, et al., "Cortez the Killer" (Neil Young):*







*Roy Orbison, "I Drove All Night":*






I had to escape, the city was sticky and cruel
Maybe I should have called you first
But I was dying to get to you

I was dreaming while I drove
The long straight road ahead
Uh-huh, yeah

Could taste your sweet kisses, your arms open wide
This fever for you was just burning me up inside

I drove all night to get to you
Is that all right?
I drove all night, crept in your room
Woke you from your sleep to make love to you
Is that all right?
I drove all night

What in this world keeps us from falling apart?
No matter where I go
I hear the beating of our one heart
I think about you when the night is cold and dark
Uh-huh, yeah

No one can move me the way that you do
Nothing erases this feeling between me and you
I drove all night to get to you
Is that all right?

I drove all night, crept in your room
Woke you from your sleep to make love to you
Is that all right?
I drove all night

Could taste your sweet kisses, your arms open wide
This fever for you was just burning me up inside

I drove all night to get to you
Is that all right?
I drove all night, crept in your room
Is that all right?
I drove all night


----------



## Neokortex

Anothor of those Sx/Sp (Sp/Sx?) E4 music videos... Not sure if the music has any Sx in it but their outfit and style has all that gothic shit...






and with some rather unconventional topics...


* *


----------



## FearAndTrembling

If I could stick my pen in my heart
And spill it all over the stage
Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya
Would you think the boy is strange? Ain't he strange?
If I could win ya, if I could sing ya
A love song so divine
Would it be enough for your cheating heart
If I broke down and cried? If I cried?

If I could stick a knife in my heart
Suicide right on stage
Would it be enough for your teenage lust
Would it help to ease the pain? Ease your brain?
If I could dig down deep in my heart
Feelings would flood on the page
Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya
Would ya think the boy's insane? He's insane


----------



## Neokortex

Sx or not, just have to drop this. Not that anybody here does it any different... 
Still, it fits an E4 well. When I wanna feel different, I put on this ol' teenagehood song. They've got all that twisted working class feeling spiraling into odd territories.







* *








Told you it had that E4!


----------



## Neokortex

Sx/Sp guys don't need wing men, duhh!






I hate to disappoint you but if you don't hit this level of cheesy assholelyness, then you may as well reconsider...


----------



## cinnabun

@Kito Tagging you because this was in your sig for ages:tongue:, and omg I've fell in love with bring me! (at least with their newer stuff) roud:.


----------



## Kito

Rinnie said:


> @*Kito* Tagging you because this was in your sig for ages:tongue:, and omg I've fell in love with bring me! (at least with their newer stuff) roud:.


Heheh their new stuff is great, all my mates rave about their old shit but I listened and it all sounds like a 15 year old vomiting from too much vodka. Can You Feel My Heart and Throne are two of my faves <3


----------



## Neokortex

I'm having dark times these days... so can't help but contribute to all this trash in the forum... with trash potent to drag you down, really down.... Sx/Sp 4 - cannibalism? Don't watch it if...! :shocked:


* *


----------



## karmachameleon

That video kind of captured what I think it feels like to die


----------



## karmachameleon

sx 2 :love_heart:


----------



## karmachameleon

May not be about romance but as sx first that's all I see in every sad song, romance went wrong. The worst thing someone ever can feel.


When I heard this song I also assumed it's a sad love song. She's trying to move on from her ex but it's hard because she's obsessed with him and 'built her life around him', cause he is the only thing that matters.
I read that it's not a love song though. But I can interpret it how I want. :crying:


----------



## Nephilibata

I really like these songs, no idea if they represent typical sx-ness though. I just love the lyrics.


----------



## Aletheia

_You'll never touch
These things that I hold
The skin of my emotions
Lies beneath my own
You'll never feel
The heat of this soul
My fever burns me deeper
Than I've ever shown
_


----------



## Skeletalz

_Winter's cityside
Crystal bits of snowflakes
All around my head and in the wind
I had no illusions
That I'd ever find a glimpse
Of summer's heatwaves in your eyes_


----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Quakers




----------



## Neokortex

Sx/So 4 - Stevie Nicks ? Dominates the stage without even trying hard. She's a real drama queen, a softer version but still with a serious heart (eat your heart out Bonnie Tyler). I got all mushy while looking into her eyes. I miss you momma... :blushed::crying::th_love::words::th_dead::lovekitty:nthego::soap::hurt::rugby::smilet-digitalpoint:indecisiveness:


----------



## Neokortex




----------



## Kito

_Once upon a time
I ripped the wings from my spine
But when I hide inside your eyes
I still pretend that I can fly_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I just like this song. Get that monkey off your back. Why do I gotta share a bed with a monkey? lol






Why can't you do it?
Why can't you set your monkey free?
Always giving into it
Do you love your monkey or do you love me?
Why can't you do it?
Why do I have to share my baby with a monkey?
Monkey with a monkey monkey


----------



## FearAndTrembling

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it
It's alive, afraid, a lie, a sin
It's magic, it's tragic, it's a loss, it's a win
It's dark, it's moist, it's a bitter pain
It's sad it happened and it's a shame
You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it
What is it?
It's it
What is it?...​


----------



## IamHereToMakeyouInsane

A new cityscape, new faces I find
I covert this new light to shine
You found me so soon
Melancholy moon, I wish you would just go away
Go away! Go away!

Sleep. Go to sleep
Just say goodbye

Oh how are we feeling now?
What about that black cloud that keeps following ya?
Don't you think it would be more fun
In a world of bubble gum?
Welcome to the maze, the mist and the haze
It's gotten so misty in here, it's hard to see properly
Welcome to the maze, the mist and the haze
This world just keeps getting darker
Darker by the day, and all I see
Don't even think, don't even try and think!

Come on, come on! We gotta fly away, fly away!
I don't know where we're going just get on the fucking plane!
Where be the colours I knew?
Where be the flowers I used to know, where so?


----------



## lexa

Went through the whole thread and found lots of new songs~ Thanks a bunch everyone!

I can't post links yet... by I think Died in your arms by Bastille would fit very well here. The original song totally glosses over the lyrics, but this cover is sooo intense


----------



## lexa

Oh, also found Closer by Kings of Leon and Someone New by Hozier on another website as suggestions for sx/sp, and especially when I listened to the latter it felt like such a callout^^""


----------



## star tripper

I was listening to the radio driving home from my SO's house and this older fella called in requesting one of my favorite songs ever, "Street of Dreams" by Rainbow. The DJ commented, "You've called this song in before. I remember you." The man replied, "I... I don't know what it is about that song. It just gets to me every single time."

That really struck me. I've felt the same way about that song since I was a kid. There isn't anything objectively magnificent about it. It's a rather simple tune by Rainbow standards with no particularly stunning moments. But it preys on you. I have never been able to put it to words. The guy on the radio couldn't either. But I knew what he was talking about.

There's a handful of songs I've ever heard that are nothing special on an objective level but they just stay with you. They floor you every time and you can't articulate why. I would say Everlong by Foo Fighters qualifies and perhaps Supersonic by Oasis. There's just something special about these songs. And they have no intrinsic ambition. They just... are.

I guess that's not relevant to sx but the moment was so profound for me.


----------



## Neokortex

Guess the type...


----------



## Gorgon

<3 this song 






"Don't look don't look" the shadows breathe
Whispering me away from you
"Don't wake at night to watch her sleep
You know that you will always lose
This trembling
Adored
Tousled bird mad girl"
But every night I burn
But every night I call your name
Every night I burn
Every night I fall again

"Oh don't talk of love" the shadows purr
Murmuring me away from you
"Don't talk of worlds that never were
The end is all that's ever true
There's nothing you can ever say
Nothing you can ever do"
Still every night I burn
Every night I scream your name
Every night I burn
Every night the dream's the same
Every night I burn
Waiting for my only friend
Every night I burn
Waiting for the world to end

"Just paint your face" the shadows smile
Slipping me away from you
"Oh it doesn't matter how you hide
Find you if we're wanting to
So slide back down and close your eyes
Sleep a while
You must be tired"
But every night I burn
Every night I call your name
Every night I burn
Every night I fall again
Every night I burn
Scream the animal scream
Every night I burn
Dream the crow black dream

Dream the crow black dream"


----------



## Superfluous

Back from the dead and disappointed to see this ever growing playlist slowing down. *bump I guess


----------



## Meliodas

She said she's never been, mmm
Never been touched before
She said she'd never been
This far before

She said she'd never liked
Mmm to be excited
She said she'd always had
Had to fight it (and she never won)

She said she'd never been
Never been balled before
And I don't think, he he
She'll ever ball no more (fixed her good)
Hey

Squealer, when I held her hand
Squealer, I made her understand
Squealer, when I kissed her lips
Squealer, and sucked her finger tips
Squealer, ooo started getting hot
Squealer, made it hard to stop
Squealer, got too much
Squealer, I think I've got a magic touch oh

Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer
Squealer


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I understand the following may seem like a weird choice for SX music and yet it's all too close to home. It's personal and under my skin. As someone that spent years believing in a God, in something bigger than myself and those around me, and reaching out and praying, losing my faith was the most difficult break up of my life. It's laced with Kierkegaard's thoughts and philosophies and at least to me seems like an extension of a place I've mentally lived.


----------



## Dangerose

edit: guess I was reminded by the genre thread, couldn't think of anything to add to that
But I don't think there's another genre that can do sx like opera


----------



## cookie123

.


----------

